# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  Наш фотоальбом :)

## Техподдержка

Активно беседуя в разделе Наше творчество. Мы вдруг решили, что хочется не только послушать, но и увидеть друг-друга :smile: 

Если тема будет популярна, сделаем отдельную страницу с фотографиями.

Все посторонние сообщения (беседа, без фотографий) из данной темы со временем удаляются, чтобы тема не засорялась. Но обсуждение здесь допустимо.

Оригинал и начало темы здесь.



*Публиковать фотографии самостоятельно - очень просто*:

Для публикации фотографий на форуме нужно проделать несколько простых шагов:

*1.* Со своего компьютера загрузить любую фотографию на данный сервис.
Перейти на него можно нажав кнопку, как показано на картинке:
[IMG]http://*********ru/32879.png[/IMG]

*2.* После успешной загрузки фотографии, на сайте вышеописанного сервиса откроется страничка с миниатюрой изображения и блоком ссылок. В этом блоке, напротив ссылки под номером *2* нужно нажать на кнопку "Копировать в буфер" (при нажатии, ссылка скопируется в буфер обмена вашего компьютера).

*3.* Вставить ссылку в своё сообщение на форуме.

*Готово!*

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## Ленок

А вот и я

[IMG]http://*********ru/47533m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

[IMG]http://*********ru/48557m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Cosma

Privetik, a vot moyi Foto:

Eto Katya, Sweta (moya sestra) i ya na diskoteki  :Pivo:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/43436.jpg[/IMG]

Eto ya v moyei Kvartire  :Aga:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/44460.jpg[/IMG]

Eto Drug moy i opyat' ya (esche blondinka):biggrin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/47532.jpg[/IMG]


 :051:

----------


## Serik

А вот и мы!
[IMG]http://*********ru/35244m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

*Я и Стив,привал...* :wink:

[IMG]http://*********ru/11692.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vj-Natali

[img]http://*********ru/57775m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Сашка

Я так люблю петь,что пою даже тогда,когда не нужно!:tongue: 
[img]http://*********ru/40367.jpg[/img]

И здесь чуть не запел...........
[img]http://*********ru/38319.jpg[/img]

Хорошо,что ума хватило ЗДЕСЬ не петь!..............
[img]http://*********ru/27055.jpg[/img]

----------


## Juli

а вот и я ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/32161.jpg[/IMG]
и еще...
[IMG]http://*********ru/19873.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/23969.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Zab

Вроде как я....

[IMG]http://*********ru/6561.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1441.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Евгения

вот какая я ...невеста форума:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Евгения

[IMG][/IMG]

а это я с Тутой Ларсен на презентации группы "Уматурман"=)))

----------


## Евгения

С Вовкой и Серёжкой Кристовскими - "Уматурман"

----------


## Soul

Натянутая улыбочка предновогодней "пахоты"...:frown: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/37280.jpg[/IMG]
Это мой младшенький... :Aga:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/38304.jpg[/IMG]
А это старшенький...:tongue: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/27040.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tanya



----------


## masterarthur

А вот и я 

[IMG]http://*********ru/19912.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## larka

[IMG]http://*********ru/8611m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vitali

[IMG]http://*********ru/419m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Creative

Я на днях тут друга провожал (на север уезжает)
Так вот... решили прокатиться на трамвайчике :)

----------


## Евгения

мамина радость=)))

----------


## Lau Ma

[IMG]http://*********ru/5540m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Creative

за вас!!!

----------


## mixanchik

Это я на работе!
[IMG]http://*********ru/30118m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mixanchik

это я возле работы с двумя абсолютно не знакомыми вам "тётями"
[IMG]http://*********ru/17830m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mixanchik

это мы на дискотеке 
[IMG]http://*********ru/22950m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mixanchik

это я со свей козюлькой!
[IMG]http://*********ru/10662m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mixanchik

это мои самые любимые человечки!
[IMG]http://*********ru/11686m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mixanchik

это лучшее, что я, пока сделал в жизни!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/8614m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kapлcoн

[IMG]http://*********ru/41401.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/48569.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/45497.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mark kalman

[IMG]http://*********ru/17851m.jpg[/IMG]

Это моя младшая - Лиза.

----------


## mark kalman

Это старшая - Катерина
[IMG]http://*********ru/22971.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nerpa

Мой малой на елке в своей прескул...:biggrin:

----------


## nerpa

папа с сыном на любимом диванчике..:biggrin:

----------


## Netali



----------


## steve.dog

[IMG]http://*********ru/27058.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/38322.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/28082.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## stradalez

[IMG]http://*********ru/11698m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nerpa

нифига на этой фотке не видно, но все же... это я на Новом Годе...:frown:

----------


## V.Kostrov

ВИА "Синяя птица" и я.
[IMG]http://*********ru/53686.jpg[/IMG]
Валера (Волдед) тебе от них большой привет!!!

----------


## oksana_050580

[IMG]http://*********ru/27062m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## samgsm

[IMG]http://*********ru/7606.jpg[/IMG][QUOTE]

Это мы с моим другом Юсой на последний новый год.....

----------


## samgsm

[IMG]http://*********ru/4534m.jpg[/IMG]

А это мы с моей девушкой Женей в тот же вечер:))))

----------


## кип

[IMG]http://*********ru/47562m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mark kalman

[IMG]http://*********ru/15818.jpg[/IMG]ia i Larhik

----------


## SVIT

[IMG]http://*********ru/4554m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nerpa

Экс


Эксперементы с вэб камерой...улыбаюсь как могу...:wink: :biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## Juli

и еще немного меня :))))
[IMG]http://*********ru/44480.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/41408.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/48576.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

А можно я здесь не фотку выложу а работу своего сына? :wink:  
Это  обложка для диска  другу, у которого родился ребенок.:smile: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/38339.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## flutte

а вот я:smile: [IMG]http://*********ru/60866m.jpg[/IMG]

и еще [IMG]http://*********ru/57794m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильгам

Николай,благодарю за эту тему и в правде,должны все,которые себя считают истинными форумчанами,знать друг-друга в лицо.Вот он,ваш музыкальный барон.

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

А это я и моя сестрёнка Света (*ЛИСИЧКА*)!
[IMG]http://*********ru/45509m.jpg[/IMG]

А это в дни встречи форумчан в Москве. Я, жена Оля и сын Александр, в ГУМе
[IMG]http://*********ru/36293m.jpg[/IMG]

А это дочь Виктория с мамой!
[IMG]http://*********ru/34245m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну и шашлычок на природе!
[IMG]http://*********ru/28101m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

А это мое семейство. Сегодня поздравляла своих мужчин мексиканской кухней в ресторане :biggrin: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/37319.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yuriy k

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/19924m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Это я,Анжели(победитель конкрса Юрмала 2007)моя жена и Дима(Gluka)

----------


## nerpa

Мои мужчины...:biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## Юрий.

Вот, решил показать себя в студии, с Сергеям Ильясафовым.

----------


## mrwoody

> *yuriy k*,
> Подредактировала на скорую руку фотку. :wink: 
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/58839.jpg[/IMG]


И я :smile: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/56814.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая

Никогда не выставляла фотки в наш фотоальбом, но здесь меня все же сложно узнать. Это я так на работу пришла в прадник Пурим:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## mrwoody

Моя доня... Уже показывал на старом форуме.

[IMG]http://*********ru/33249m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nerpa



----------


## Gor

А у нас сегодня 10е марта:biggrin: :biggrin: На улице полный капут!!!! И это только начало:smile: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/12768.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Navruz

Я с семьёй..

----------


## Navruz

*steve.dog*,
*Элен*,
*mark kalman*,
*Билли*,
 Спасибо! очень приятно!:)))
Вот вам еще фото..

----------


## Smile

[IMG]http://*********ru/41464m.jpg[/IMG]
Я и Сашок из "Кривого........."
Сегодня было весело

----------


## Mazaykina

> А удовольствие от общения с людьми получаю


 :Ok:  
Это ты хорошо сказала! 
Вот я тоже...

[IMG]http://*********ru/6652.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Andy75

[IMG]http://*********ru/24051m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Юрка с Одессы со своей дочуркой Машулей!:smile: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/46578m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

С друзьями,в гостях и в ресторане.:smile: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/40195.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Smile

[IMG]http://*********ru/38147.jpg[/IMG]
Нравится мне эта группа дружим потихоньку!

----------


## Smile

[IMG]http://*********ru/26883.jpg[/IMG]
 Кто-то из форумчан говорит "Как в старые добрые времена"
да-да колбаса по 2.20!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Daddy777

пошалю и я, раз пошла такая пьянка

----------


## steve.dog

*Daddy777*,
 Красивое тело одежда только портит.Нехватки тел не испытываем.:wink: 



> Я была в этом ресторане- 
> годика так три назад или четыре


Там сейчас ремонт сделали и девочки поменялись все.:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/17671.jpg[/IMG]
*Tanya*
Узнаешь именинницу на шесте?:biggrin:

----------


## jana

Это мы))) 
[IMG]http://*********ru/50455m.jpg[/IMG]
точнее квартет где я пою)))

----------


## jana

море море))))))
не накрыло....
[IMG]http://*********ru/14615m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кариночка



----------


## nerpa

Забавное фото с малым дома....:biggrin: kuku

----------


## Gor

Папарацци сволочи!!!! А у меня в этот момент мания величия, Я Кобзон:biggrin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/21823.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/10559.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alino4ka

я..:smile:

----------


## steve.dog

*Популяризация артиста.:wink:* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/15688.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nerpa

с "лалипапкой".....:biggrin: kuku  :Ok:

----------


## tolyanich

[IMG]http://*********ru/43349m.jpg[/IMG]
Идём из бани, никого не трогаем  :biggrin: 

Кому интересно, есть ещё фотки здесь:http://muzykant-muzyka.narod.ru/photoalbum.html

----------


## nerpa

а у нас наконец-то пришла Весна!:biggrin:

----------


## 6pionka

Это я.Фотка сделана этой зимой.
[IMG]http://*********ru/35177m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lexia71

А вот мои:

----------


## koshillo

За знакомство!

[IMG]http://*********ru/21871m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Данька

[IMG]http://*********ru/3439m.jpg[/IMG] - день первокурсника...и снова я!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1391m.jpg[/IMG] - постриглась
[IMG]http://*********ru/6511m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ilya

Серёга в Нью Йорке на гастролях.

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

Мы с Валериком Тушиным!!! :br:

----------


## Cергей47

Моя личина

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

> Фотографии, размещенные на сторонних серверах остались, т.к. на форуме хранятся только ссылки от них. А те, что были в вашем кабинете как вложения - пропали вместе с вложениями, т.к. была авария на сервере. Надеемся на ваше понимание.


Крайне сожалею о случившемся!!! Ну ничего! Разместим новые. 
Мы этому серверу ни зачто не сдадимся!!!:mad: :mad:  :Ok:

----------


## Juli

выступление на ТВ. для меня очередное. для моей группы первое! хороший старт для молодой группы - выступление в программе с одним их самых больших рейтингов :)

[IMG]http://*********ru/36222.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/33150.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mrwoody

*Gafur*,

[IMG]http://*********ru/44389m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## AntonL

Я на заседании Совета Безопасности в организации Minsk Model United Nations, где мы в этом году представляли Словакию. :smile:

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

Любимое место обитания!!! :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## Gafur

rebjata wot wam moe foto!


[IMG]http://*********ru/37001.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Влюблён

типа играю на гитаре(умею)
я с женой,
я с напарником,
мои племяшки,
мой брат с младшеньким,
играем на свадьбе,
а так я отдыхаю,
свадьба моего напарника,
моя жена пробует петь,
моя семъя

----------


## Рыжая

Давно никто ничего не выставлял :wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/10399m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/11423m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая

> Ребята, так приятно на всех вас смотреть!!!! 
> *Рыжая*,
> Ничего не поняла??? А где отчет???? Не, так не пойдет! Фотки в отдельную тему давааааай! :biggrin:


Да какой отчет? Еще и двух дней не прошло! Им пока не до отчета :wink: :biggrin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/9375m.jpg[/IMG] 
Ладно! Остальное для отчета поберегу, может проснутся :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## annet2057

???? 005??.jpg

???? 006.jpg

IMG_0032.jpg

IMG_0039.1.jpg

----------


## nerpa

*Ура!!!! Лето настало!!:smile:*

----------


## Gor

У меня сегодня младший сын на дембель пришёл!!!!
С права соответственно старший))))))))

----------


## Annon

А вот две первые фотки из Таиланда, а третья - с дочкой:smile:

----------


## steve.dog

*Фантом_АС*,
 С твоего,Лёха,позволения,чтоб наглядней было,уважаемый курортник! :wink: :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/54445.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## valerius

?? ??????.jpg

----------


## anettt

это я...
?.?.???? (9)30.JPG???4.jpg
????? ?????? 3.jpg
это перед родами)

----------


## anettt

С мужем
??? ????.jpgphoto16.jpg
??????5.jpg??????10.jpg

----------


## anettt

был такой проэкт... и была я рыжей.../с Доктором Шлягером/на работе с лучшей подругой
4.JPG2005 ????? ? 4?????01.jpg?? ??????3.jpg
моё чудо!!
?????? 150+.jpg?????? 085+.jpg?????? 100+.jpg

----------


## AntonL

На последней в жизни школьной линейке!
:smile: Я второй слева...

----------


## mrs_m_m

[IMG]http://*********ru/1191m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/7335m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/5287m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/59558m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/57510m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/58534m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/63654m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tolyanich

> А я подумал,это 3-й аватар на конкурс Водки! :wink:



Не, я посмотрел на твой и понял, что мой пока не пройдёт в конкурсе:biggrin:  Но я буду  над этим работать:wink: 
Молодой ещё.[IMG]http://*********ru/42150m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mrs_m_m

> *mrs_m_m*,
>  IA ZNAL,HTO TI SEMPOTIHNAIA:biggrin:


 :Vah:  пасибки за комплимент))))))))

----------


## mrs_m_m

> От этого и все проблемы :biggrin:


нююю....позвольте несогласиться)))

----------


## steve.dog

> Таня Буланова? я?


Просто копия! :biggrin: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2233.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

> да ну...


Ну да! :tongue:  :Ha:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/41144.jpg[/IMG]

*Найдите 5 различий!*

----------


## steve.dog

> Это не Женя заметил, а Толяныч


[IMG]http://*********ru/35000.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tolyanich

Выпил?  Правильно, теперь закуси :Aga:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/16571m.jpg[/IMG]

:biggrin:

----------


## kat2210

Всем Привет!!!!:smile: 
Вот и мы

----------


## Melodi

Концерт ко дню Независимости Азербайджана.....

----------


## Annon

А здесь наш фотоотчёт об очередной поездке в Таиланд:
http://www.streamphoto.ru/users/Sanya/178934/

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

У нас тоже на Севере красота! :Ok:

----------


## baskov

прива

----------


## baskov

на роботе!:wink:  :Ok:  :smile: :biggrin: фото уже 1 год!

----------


## baskov

дрова ламаю на шашлык:cool: kuku :biggrin:

----------


## baskov

я что- то смотрю не сильно я похож на него!

----------


## Luminary

Я и мой бэйбик :smile: 
solosveto@mail.ru

----------


## milly-milana

А вот  и я... :Oj:   Не судите строго...:wink:  :flower:

----------


## NekARina

Это я. К вам присоединюсь)

----------


## Nika1408

А вот и я =) Страх божий :cool: :rolleyes:

----------


## kolpin-den

Это я

[IMG]http://*********ru/59621.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

Привет, а вот и я!!!! Наконец-то добралась до этого раздела!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/63717m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/62693m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/51429m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/52453m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/53477m.jpg[/IMG]
сейчас еще скину с другого компа

ой, что-то я прямо с одними мужчинами...

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

вот еще!
[IMG]http://*********ru/48357m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/45285m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/46309m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/35045m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/34021m.jpg[/IMG]
это тоже Маркин, я пишу подписи под каждой фото, а их не видно почему-то!

есть еще классные, но они тяжелые!
*anettt*,
 ты такая красивая!!!!Но на Буланову вообше не похожа, и на аватарку свою тоже!!!

----------


## AntonL

На выпускном с одноклассником. :smile:

----------


## kolpin-den

[IMG]http://*********ru/46329m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kolpin-den

гатовлюсь к показу в театралке.[IMG]http://*********ru/33017m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KATRINE

Ну а вот и я)))) Всем приветик! Рада знакомству и общению! :Ok:

----------


## Annon

а вот я с дочерью
[IMG]http://*********ru/34032m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Fiks

[IMG]http://*********ru/25840m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот так мы живём

----------


## Великая Артистка

ну что ж.....я пока не в тусовке, но давайте знакомиться....
ЭТО Я:

1) обстановка не фонтан.........но когда фоткаешь сам себя, большое зеркало незаменимо, а оно есть только в ванной.......


2) А вот тут я вообще сама на себя мало похожа....


3) Фотка сделана сегодня утром.....при чём я на ней просто отвлеклась, чтобы что-то сказать бабушке.....получилось прикольно)))))

----------


## lala

Всем привет! А это я...
[IMG]http://*********ru/56562m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/35058m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/40178m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## 6pionka

Это я... :Unsure:

----------


## Elli

А это я и моя дочурка:smile:

----------


## Umka

а вот я отдыхаю на речке Неман :smile: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/36087.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Злой Эльф

А вот и я!

----------


## Gor

Feldipersovna + Gor 
После концерта....

----------


## Mazaykina

Наша интернациональная троица- ансамбль "Тум-бала":  кубинка, немка и я перед концертом.

[IMG]http://*********ru/33805.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nat_ka

[IMG]http://*********ru/55308m.jpg[/IMG] с Анютой....

----------


## anettt

?????? 2-15+.jpg

----------


## Mazaykina

А это дуэт * Эмми*

[IMG]http://*********ru/20495.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## molotok

а это я=)
на выпускном нашего 9го класса (15,06,2007)

----------


## Эмми

Еще попытка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1039m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Gafur

[IMG]http://*********ru/26653m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

И опять мы! :Aga:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

*Баловались сегодня на работе и сами себя  фоткали..* :smile: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/5156m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/59431m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Juli

мы с мужем были в Египте две недели назад.

[IMG]http://*********ru/39.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/7207.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/5159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## маэстро

Наша сегодняшняя семейная вылазка в парк!!!!!!!!!!!!!УРА!!!!!!!

----------


## skif

Всем привет ! 
Это - немножко помоложе ....
[IMG]http://*********ru/7206m.jpg[/IMG]

Это - немножко постарше со своей певицей Златой ....

[IMG]http://*********ru/5158m.jpg[/IMG]

А это - в одной очень далёкой стране ....

[IMG]http://*********ru/59449m.jpg[/IMG]

А ближе будем знакомиться на встрече в Переславле !

----------


## Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********ru/31807m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olga1988

[IMG]http://*********ru/20543m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olga1988

[IMG]http://*********ru/13375m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Va5il

118058117_huge.jpg

----------


## olga1988

[IMG]http://*********ru/63m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Child of sun

эт я!))

----------


## skif

Ещё несколько фоток :

Это в фойе родного ресторана "Скиф" , правда уже давненько ...

[IMG]http://*********ru/18485m.jpg[/IMG]

Это я озадачил своего младшего сына , он меня не узнал поначалу ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/17461m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Эмми

> [IMG]http://*********ru/31807m.jpg[/IMG]


Класс, слушай скинь на мыло, я афишку себе сделаю, а то искала верблюдов, не смгла с фотошопить. :Oj:  
 Taverna_ trojka@mail.ru  :flower:

----------


## Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********ru/25670m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Deep_Angel

я с подругой на День молодежи у себя в Барановичак :)

----------


## Deep_Angel

весело кататься:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

это рыцари у нас такие:cool:

----------


## Deep_Angel

жить поднадоело:biggrin:

----------


## Gor

Рыбалка...

Такие приколы, можно увидеть в отдалённых посёлках:smile: Было весело!!:biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

Что-то давно меня тут не видно.....исправляюсь:

1) фоткали меня на 3-е июля (День независтимости РБ), честно говоря шёл ливень, а мы выступали на открытой площадке, так что к капюшону не придираться!:
с мобилы:

во всей красе))))



2) фотосессия на Сухарево-6 часа в 2 ночи))))


остальное выкладываю только по просьбам))))

----------


## Техподдержка

*korolek*:





*Stella*

 



*Волдед* и группа Песняры:




*viktoriy*:



*Karlson*:

----------


## Техподдержка

*Древнейший*:



*Сергей(rijii)* с женой Олей и дочерью Викторией на природе:




*Solnishko*:





*GwynBleidd*

----------


## Техподдержка

*korolek*





*Jane* со своей мамой и младшей сестрёнкой:



А это её бабушка:




*Наташа:*





*Настёныч!!!*

----------


## Техподдержка

*ALYA*:





*Assol*:




*Волдед*:



*паучара*:






*маэстро*:

----------


## Техподдержка

*yana*:






*Karlson*:




*Mark*:


позади - тарзанка (55 метров)

на Великой стене:

----------


## Техподдержка

*Alexander*:





*Уолли*:




*анютк@*:

----------


## Техподдержка

*sense of you*:

----------


## Lau Ma

*Николай*,
 респект!!! приятно увидеть всех (и себя))))



> жаль, что последнее время, многие перестали здесь появляться


ну появляемся!.. изредка.. таки лето, море, деуки, рай... должна понимать! :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/57466.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

Мне посчастливилось спеть 9-ю симфонию Бетховена!!!! Вот не думала-не гадала, что, придя в новый камерный хор, через 3 репетиции сразу встану и запою. Моему семейству тоже очень понравилось. Одно дело слушать запись, и совсем другое - живое исполнение. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/20602.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SAXjr

*А вот и я... Чёто пою там себе... :))) АПЛАДИСЬМЕНТЫ...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/30606m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/17294m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

*Лето - это    !!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/51101.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Siegfried

Пора и мне показаться.
Свадьба,продажа 1-го кусочка торта.

----------


## erohins

[IMG]http://*********ru/25515m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Umka

этих двоих вы, вроде, знаете :wink: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/51114.jpg[/IMG]

Umka и Larka в Киеве 
14.07.2007

----------


## komar-off

Фото моего коллектива.

Наше творчество на http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=25990

----------


## HuHoOk_

[IMG]http://*********ru/19366m.jpg[/IMG]
и я вот)))

----------


## Umka

куда пойти, куда податься...?

[IMG]http://*********ru/40907.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Umka

поварим :o)

[IMG]http://*********ru/37835.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## komar-off

Еще несколько наших фотографий.
Наше творчество на http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=25990

----------


## Gafur

S moim drugom i semljakom Dalerom Nasarowym

[IMG]http://*********ru/26589m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## HACTEHbKA

[IMG]http://*********ru/51195m.jpg[/IMG]

ya sleva
[IMG]http://*********ru/56315m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## komar-off

Еще пара фотографий, на этот раз не студийных, а с выступления.

Наши новые записи здесь:http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....622#post404622

----------


## Annon

Это мы сегодня после работы:

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

Чудно съездили на остров ВАЛААМ !!! Центр Русского Православия! Очень красиво!!! :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## Annon

Нонна на квадробайке в Таиланде иещё наши друзья тайские музыканты из ресторана Food Fair

----------


## steve.dog

*Свадьба моего сына.* :smile: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/43790.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/44814.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sly_Puss

*Ну а это я....)))*
Sly puss.jpg

S50003589.jpg

-1.gif

----------


## Грай

[IMG]http://*********ru/18201m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Грай

[IMG]http://*********ru/15129m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Грай

[IMG]http://*********ru/5913m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Грай

Фсё!Coda![IMG]http://*********ru/60184m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ivakoz

Вообще-то я петь люблю! Но по совместительству-юрист.

----------


## larka

[IMG]http://*********ru/32541m.jpg[/IMG]

Три девицы под окном...

----------


## larka

[IMG]http://*********ru/18205m.jpg[/IMG]

Мой сынуля..

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

Выступали вчерась!!! :Ok:

----------


## Gaga

Вот и я к вам присоединюсь:smile:  :Oj:

----------


## Gaga

Это я с любимым человеком(в скором будущем мужем):smile:

----------


## Lau Ma

фонтан и маленькая тарзанка (36 метров)

----------


## Альго

Это наконец я...после прибытия в Израиль я похудела на 5 кг:frown: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/57207m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Valery

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/42655m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Лидия Омск

[IMG]http://*********ru/23187.jpg[/IMG]*ЭТО Я И МОЙ ЭРИК*

[IMG]http://*********ru/22163.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/28305.jpg[/IMG]
*ЭТО МЫ С МУЖЕМ*

----------


## meteoryt

[IMG]http://*********ru/40619m.jpg[/IMG]
Это я на фото вместе с певцом и композитором Анатолием Днепровым
ресторан "Лехайм" (за жизнь) г.Ашдод,Израиль 23.07.07

----------


## Melodi

С концертом в Дет. доме.

----------


## Melodi

На ТВ прямой эфир.

----------


## Melodi

В Кубе (Красная слобода),и в Тбилиси.

----------


## любовь

[IMG]http://*********ru/42675m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skif

Вот , нашёл фотку с Розеном , потерянную безвозвратно . Спасибо нашему форумчанину Олегу SVIT , у него сохранилась .

[IMG]http://*********ru/11981m.jpg[/IMG]

 Розенбаум после концерта зашёл на огонёк .

----------


## SHAIKER

Было тоже по молодости (тоже откопал). Вот с Бутманом встречались и играли :Ok: 
Тогда  он был не так популярен. Но играл круто. Факт!

----------


## Kimmmi

Это наш муз. коллектив:

----------


## Kimmmi

Это моя любимая внучка. Самый большой человек!

----------


## Kimmmi

Я и мои дочери:

----------


## Annon

Тоже в своё время потусовались с известными личностями :Aga:  :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## skif

А вот немного Ретро :
Это город Оренбург , 1974г. , школа , я в 8 классе (слева) . Обратите внимание на ударную установку .
[IMG]http://*********ru/32448m.jpg[/IMG]

Аэто уже 10 класс , Камчатка , пос. Ключи , военный городок (в центре).

[IMG]http://*********ru/17088m.jpg[/IMG]

 Ностальгия , мать её .....

----------


## Kimmmi

Это тоже КАМЧАТКА! Это мой любимый брат Сергей. Супер человек. Человек - ЛЕГЕНДА.

----------


## Annon

Дочь замуж выдаю (26.08.2007)

----------


## Сержик

Был в гостях у Христо:
Попели  :Aga:  , попили  :Pivo:  , к античному искусству прикоснулись  :Vah:  ,
*В греческом зале в греческом зале* :biggrin:  :Ok:  !!!

----------


## Сержик

Как приятно посмотреть и вспомнить :rolleyes:  :Aga:  !!!
Небольшая хроника: (в центре)
1970.   1972.   
1976.  1976.
1982.

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

Вот и опять мы!!! Гостинница Москва. :br:

----------


## Великая Артистка

а это я сегодня на концерте ко дню учителя....ну прямо первоклашка=) 
[IMG]http://*********ru/29285m.jpg[/IMG]
Мне вот интересно, на какой класс я выгляжу?  :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

[IMG]http://*********ru/80284m.jpg[/IMG]

*Для тех кто не знает "ВОТ ТАКИЕ МЫ "ТАМБОВСКИЕ ВОЛКИ"!!!!!* :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Oj:

----------


## mark kalman

[IMG]http://*********ru/104868m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sasha_golova_123

[IMG]http://*********ru/76196m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sasha_golova_123

[IMG]http://*********ru/77220m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

А это моя дочь, с заезжим репером:biggrin:

----------


## Melodi

Рабочие будни :)

----------


## Виктория Эдем

Вот тоже решили поделиться! Это мы в Балаклаве в "Золотом символе". Выступление с Филиппом Жмахером из Югославии и так, победа на конкурсе))))
[IMG]http://*********ru/67871m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

*Поездка в Улан-Удэ, в Буддистский Храм.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/95539.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

> Мы мож никогда и не увидим живого Ламу...


И у меня его(их) фото нету... :redface: Их нельзя фотографировать. :cool: Зато есть снимок самой большой в России статуи Будды.

[IMG]http://*********ru/120116.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kt1968

Привет всем

----------


## nerpa

:Oj:   :Ha:

----------


## Sekir

[img]http://*********ru/99650.jpg[/img]

Это я в лесочке


[img]http://*********ru/104770.jpg[/img]

А это на краснухе

----------


## Антоннн

Некоторые представители вида "лабух Иркутский":biggrin:

----------


## Антоннн

И еще...

----------


## Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********ru/99653m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/102725m.jpg[/IMG]

Красафчики и красавица

----------


## steve.dog

> Мне тоже нравится твой костюм для встреч


Ну, чистый Апполон, тока в джинсах... :biggrin: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/124249.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Антоннн

Да и правда,чем я не Ант..пардон,не Аполлон.....:biggrin:

----------


## Lau Ma

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/markushechka/3/18.html

----------


## klepa1968

авот и я

[IMG]http://*********ru/97639m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksana_050580

Уже сто лет не выставляля своих фоток! :Aga:  Я которая с белым волосом!!!:biggrin: Всем привет от чувихи!!!kuku

----------


## ALEXA

[IMG]http://*********ru/70011m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая

Пустите на ВДНХ! :)))))))

----------


## 10r10z

Ну вот наконец-то и я свои фотки выложила)))))))
Теперь хоть мальчиком называть не будут)))))

----------


## nerpa

:smile:

----------


## nerpa



----------


## nerpa



----------


## nerpa



----------


## skif

На последней свадьбе с ведущей Викой и певицей Златой .

----------


## Рыжая

Бригада рыжих! :)))))

----------


## Рыжая

*mark kalman*,ты же мой поклонник!:biggrin:  :Pivo:

----------


## Рыжая

*steve.dog*,:wink:  :Pivo:  

Ну тут страшно подумать :))))

----------


## Рыжая

А тут мне стало страшнА  :Oj:

----------


## Рыжая

Внесем немного романтики...

----------


## Gaga

:Oj:

----------


## Gaga

:Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Gaga

С любимым :Oj:

----------


## Gaga

Решила я тут выложиться

----------


## KINGPOP

*КИНГ и Наташа))))*


*с НАтшиной тёткой Катей*

----------


## Фантом_АС

Та которая по меньше ростом , моя доча младшая:biggrin:

----------


## real

А воточки и я...))) :Aga:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Я и Серёжа Любавин :)

----------


## baskov

Это я с бутыркой

----------


## Великая Артистка

А вот и я....что-то давно тут моих фоток не видно, не порядок!

----------


## Avril_GIRL

а воть и я) не судите строго мне всего 14)

----------


## Рыжая



----------


## Великая Артистка

А вот и мы с Kirillом E на сегодняшнем конкурсе....

----------


## ФОКС

Иерусалим 2007

----------


## Feldipersovna

Всем привет! Это мой красавЕц маленький и большой:biggrin:

----------


## Alena_singer

Это я!

[IMG]http://*********ru/121923m.jpg[/IMG]

Алёна Жукова :Oj:

----------


## Alena_singer

[IMG]http://*********ru/110659m.jpg[/IMG]
Алена Жукова :Oj:

----------


## Alena_singer

И снова я:rolleyes: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/99395m.jpg[/IMG]
 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Duly1403

А это я:smile: :rolleyes:

----------


## jazz_cat

Начну издалека :biggrin: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/114758m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Zavhoz

[IMG]http://*********ru/130136m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Zavhoz

[IMG]http://*********ru/127067m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гуслик

[IMG]http://*********ru/123997.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Zavhoz

[IMG]http://*********ru/115804m.jpg[/IMG] Жучка после тяжёлого тудового дня:)))))

----------


## Znahar

[IMG]http://*********ru/105568m.jpg[/IMG]

Моя семья...Я, жена Маша,дочь Оксана и внучка Валерия! :Oj:  Вот такие мы!

----------


## Znahar

[IMG]http://*********ru/90208m.jpg[/IMG]
А это мы на свадьбе....Лет 15 назад...Каким я бы-ы-ы-ы-л...... :Tu:

----------


## steve.dog

:Ok:  *Величайший подарок к нашим Новогодним праздникам!* :Ok:   
[IMG]http://*********ru/67459.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

Извините, что без очереди...
Отработали уже третью корпоративку.

[IMG]http://*********ru/96166.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dee_Dee

[IMG]http://*********ru/97209m.jpg[/IMG]
это я

----------


## Valery

Просто работа...
[IMG]http://*********ru/75707m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/80827m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/78779m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## AntonL

[IMG]http://*********ru/96188.jpg[/IMG]

На концерте месяц назад, а может два... :smile:

----------


## Alena_singer

Вот последние фотки с работы.
Провели Новый Год
[IMG]http://*********ru/97214m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alena_singer

и ещё:
[IMG]http://*********ru/98238m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/96190m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/85950m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/83902m.jpg[/IMG]
 Всех с Наступающим!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Настасья

[IMG]http://*********ru/87998m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Настасья

[IMG]http://*********ru/69566m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/67518m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alena_singer

[IMG]http://*********ru/110544m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skif

Мой сынок Глеб поздравляет всех с годом Крысы !:smile:

----------


## DeViL TeaM

Собственно это я,к сожаленью других фото,то есть нормальных,нету,так что вставляю,те,что есть.

[IMG]http://*********ru/102380m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/99308m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/105452m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/106476m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nerpa

*мы и Новый Год!:biggrin:*

----------


## nerpa



----------


## nerpa



----------


## Фантом_АС

Вот и встретили:wink: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/78839m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Zavhoz

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :Pivo:

----------


## nerpa

*отобрали шарик....:frown: :biggrin:   
*

----------


## Alena_singer

Поздравляю всех с наступившим!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/75531m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Karina_Diana

А вот и я на одном из конкурсов
[IMG]http://*********ru/78595m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Karina_Diana

А вот и я на одном из конкурсов
[IMG]http://*********ru/78595m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kapлcoн

[IMG]http://*********ru/66364m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kapлcoн

[IMG]http://*********ru/110399m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kapлcoн

Новый год Прямой эфир 
[IMG]http://*********ru/114495m.jpg[/IMG]
Ангар 11-Тель авив

----------


## Deep_Angel

ну а это я...

[IMG]http://*********ru/76422m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/77446m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/74374m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/75398m.jpg[/IMG]

сессия позади:))))))

----------


## Sergej73

Привет всем!

----------


## overload

*Это моя доча...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/73365m.jpg[/IMG]
*...и племяннег (Пельмень):*
[IMG]http://*********ru/72341m.jpg[/IMG]
*Такие вот детки... когда не в Сетке.*

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Стас Михайлов и Я:smile:

----------


## steve.dog

Я и Игорёк(*Smile*) на ж/д вокзале в Иркутске. :smile: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/88806.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

В ожидании гостей...

[IMG]http://*********ru/100088.jpg[/IMG]

Народ для разврата собрался!

[IMG]http://*********ru/105208.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/106232.jpg[/IMG]

*Soul & Rinida*

[IMG]http://*********ru/103160.jpg[/IMG]

После бала...

[IMG]http://*********ru/90872.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/98040.jpg[/IMG]

За форум и друзей был поднят тост!

----------


## rdk

Работка....
[IMG]http://*********ru/102143m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alena_singer

Это моя мечта

[IMG]http://*********ru/119355m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Моменты с концерта небольшого:smile:

----------


## skif

[IMG]http://*********ru/175564m.jpg[/IMG]

 С днём защитника Отечества !

----------


## Льюis

Эт я в какой-то гримёрке с коврами...  настраиваюсь...  :tongue:    :smile: :smile: :smile:

----------


## oxik777

В гостях у Аркадия... :Ok: 
Как то недавно мы решили навестить Аркадия, позвонили, договорились что заедем на чашечку кофэ:rolleyes: 
Когда мы приехали, просто оторопели- нас ждал ломящийся от вкусностей стол, блюда приготовленные самим шеф-поваром.
Не буду описывать на сколько все было вкусно, дабы не вызывать обильное слюноотделение:biggrin: 

Спасибо гостеприимным хозяевам!!!!! :Ok:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/149849.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/160089.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/147801.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NegrUstin



----------


## oxik777

и еще чуть чуть:wink: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/147792.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/153936.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skif

Нашёл вот парочку старых фотографий , 1982г. Оренбург , ресторан в степном посёлке , уже и забыл , как называется , "Дружба" что -ли ?[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/137599m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/138623m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## overload

*Банкет моей начальницы:*

*Сперва снимал, как поют другие...*



*...потом - сам запел...*


*
...и присели отдохнуть:*

----------


## Александр-sierra

[IMG]http://*********ru/154997m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Александр-sierra

[IMG]http://*********ru/145781m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

[IMG]http://*********ru/132115.jpg[/IMG]

Мой Лучший В Мире Кот.
Больше, чем иной человек.

----------


## Annon

> Мой Лучший В Мире Кот.
> Больше, чем иной человек.


Понимаю... у самих такое же смышлённое и офигенное создание
[IMG]http://*********ru/152594m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Открытие сезона 2008!:wink: 
Угощайтесь  :Ok:  :smile:  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Alenka

*overload*,
*Annon*,
 ребята, соглашусь на все 100!
Мы тоже очень любим нашего Леонтия!

----------


## Alenka

вообще- то я не пью  :smile: 


я вполне серьёзно...

----------


## VictorH

[IMG]http://*********ru/146466m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SHAIKER

А вот и мы 1983 год. А ведь было!

----------


## DIMEDROLL

> Моменты с концерта небольшого:smile:


Серега!!! Земляк!!! привет!!! и ВСЕМ-ПРИВЕТ!!! ЭТО...что бы ты не подумал что ЦЫГАНЕ к тебе в кабак пришли...что б не сбежал когда я к тебе в гости приду...

----------


## steve.dog

*Мой "Каравай-День" в кругу самых близких и родных! :smile:* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/152547.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бэкхам

А вот с моего 35-ти летия!

[IMG]http://*********ru/152548m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бэкхам

На юбилее:

[IMG]http://*********ru/153572m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/142308m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/143332m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тамара

А вот и я 
[IMG]http://*********ru/183291m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/175099m.jpg[/IMG]
на кастинге проекта "Секрет успеха",с сестрой
[IMG]http://*********ru/164859m.jpg[/IMG]
С ПРОДЮССЕРОМ ЕВГЕНИЕМ ФРИДЛЯНДОМ
[IMG]http://*********ru/158715m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

Встреча одноклассников.Сколько ж мы не виделись...

[IMG]http://*********ru/191236.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/149252m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/155396m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Gaga

> Встреча одноклассников.Сколько ж мы не виделись...
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/191236.jpg[/IMG]


Я смотрю прям в мой день рождения:rolleyes:

----------


## Фантом_АС

Видать весна пришла окончательно:wink: Интересный факт, при миграции лебедей они останавливаются прямо на море на Сахалине, красотище.

----------


## Владимир Волошин

[IMG]http://*********ru/158536m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Очарование

> Видать весна пришла окончательно:wink: Интересный факт, при миграции лебедей они останавливаются прямо на море на Сахалине, красотище.


Леша!!! обалденно!
И лебеди...и ты :Oj:

----------


## Очарование

А вот я:
Осень 2007год:smile: 
Церковь Пресвятой Богородицы П.Дубровицы Подольский р-он, где я и проживаю:wink: 
Ну и в образе:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

Апрель 2008. Работаем в Таиланде. Нонна за клавишами.
[IMG]http://*********ru/136010m.jpg[/IMG]
Под жарким тайским солнцем
[IMG]http://*********ru/191309m.jpg[/IMG]
Тёплым тайским вечером
[IMG]http://*********ru/192333m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Весна, лес, воздух, кайф, работать не надо...

----------


## steve.dog

Глумимся на кухне...  :Ha:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/179067.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/180091.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/156296m.jpg[/IMG]моя семья

----------


## Kapлcoн

Вот пару последних фото из сьемок на день независимости

[IMG]http://*********ru/192142m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/193166m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/183950m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Znahar

[IMG]http://*********ru/163470.jpg[/IMG]
А это я на "Поле чудес" пою.....недавно имел счастье участвовать в съёмках.... :Oj:  :biggrin:

----------


## Znahar

[IMG]http://*********ru/153230.jpg[/IMG]
Ну а это уже после игры с внучкой и Якубовичем.....

----------


## Фантом_АС

Кто как, а я вот как провожу выходные.
[IMG]http://*********ru/187124m.jpg[/IMG]
Вон ,даже камбала по перла :Vah:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/185076m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Билли

*Фантом_АС*,
 А я вот так начинаю каждое Воскресенье 
Жене завтрак:wink:  но не в постель а на поляну:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Билли

Результат двух- недельных трудов

----------


## Саша_1987

[IMG]http://*********ru/175627m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алексаха

[IMG]http://*********ru/161299.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

Ну вот!!! Выпускаю младшую дочь.

[IMG]http://*********ru/167500m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

*Вот дом, который построит ЖЭК:*


*А это – забор, 
чтоб житель окрестный сваи не спёр
из дома, который построит ЖЭК.*


*А это – бомжи,
которым наш мэр сказал – «Сторожи»!
И эти бомжи сторожат забор
и чтоб житель соседский сваи не спёр
из дома, который построит ЖЭК.* 


*А это - окошко,
к ближайшей помойке прямая дорожка,
в которую лезут кормиться бомжи,
которым наш мэр сказал – «Сторожи!»
И эти бомжи сторожат забор
и чтоб житель соседский сваи не спёр
из дома, который построит ЖЭК.* 


*А это –* 

   
*Зима, весна, осень и лето,
в которые, собственно, даже немножко
не начали делать ни дверь, ни окошко,
оставили только к помойке дорожку,
в которую лезут кормиться бомжи,
которым наш мэр сказал – «Сторожи!»
И эти бомжи сторожат забор
и чтоб житель соседский сваи не спёр
из дома, который когда-нить построит ЖЭК...*

----------


## Фантом_АС

и вот собрался я за крабами
[IMG]http://*********ru/194141m.jpg[/IMG]
Не прошло и часа
[IMG]http://*********ru/183901m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну и съели конечно. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/181853m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alena_singer

Мечтать не вредно

[IMG]http://*********ru/201161.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веселая Нотка

*С подружкой в г.Остин* :smile: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/261576m.jpg[/IMG]

*На острове Козумель,Мексика.*  :Smoke:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/259528m.jpg[/IMG]

*Техас с высоты "птичьего полёта"*   :Mr47 06:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/248264m.jpg[/IMG]

*Моя новая посудомоечная " машина"* :biggrin: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/249288m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Саша

А это я с женой (solisto4ka)
свадьба
[IMG]http://*********ru/259216.jpg[/IMG]
весной и осенью работаем на теплоходе
[IMG]http://*********ru/238736.jpg[/IMG]
Дон Иванович
[IMG]http://*********ru/241808.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/245904.jpg[/IMG]
и являемся учатсниками народного коллектива,
ансамбля казачей песни "Зальян"
[IMG]http://*********ru/239760.jpg[/IMG]
да вот еще: дегустация вин село "Ведерниково"
г. Константиновск всем советую (не реклама :)
[IMG]http://*********ru/231568.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот и я

в кафе по случаю моего ДР :)

[IMG]http://*********ru/243935.jpg[/IMG]

гуляем с друзьями в Минске по тому же случаю)))

[IMG]http://*********ru/244959.jpg[/IMG]

после концерта в автобусе

[IMG]http://*********ru/242911.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПАША ГРИНЯК

[IMG]http://*********ru/242900m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nerpa



----------


## valkad

*Всем привет !!!* :Ok:

----------


## Буся

Это я::::[IMG]http://*********ru/258289m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/248049m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/249073m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Svetulya

Пустите в Ваш фотоальбом в гости! Как приятно всех здесь увидеть!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/256011m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

Классно отдохнул на выходных:wink: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/241674m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/242698m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталья Городецкая



----------


## AlisaAlisa

я не волшебник я только учусь!!!:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/203684m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/242627m.jpg[/IMG]

Ой,уже и забыла как отправлять фото!Это я с мужем  Коктебель аквапарк в джакузи!Класс!

----------


## nerpa

*ya i starshij syn, on segodnya imeninnik..:biggrin:
*

----------


## valkad

*Я с женой в ресторане на дне рождения её подруги........уже готовый,но не вдупль....:smile:*

----------


## Annon

Тайский массаж-это суперрр!!!
Июль 2008г.
[IMG]http://*********ru/258707m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот какого кальмара Нонна выловила в Сиамском заливе
[IMG]http://*********ru/259731m.jpg[/IMG]

Люблю супчик Том Ям Кхун да с пивком "Чанг" (Слон)
[IMG]http://*********ru/248467m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

Вот так вот:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/251403m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/241163m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/238091m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

Южно-Сахалинск с высоты птичьего полета
[IMG]http://*********ru/205402m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/211546m.jpg[/IMG]
И самолеты тоже летают:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/212570m.jpg[/IMG]
А это,наша горно лыжная трасса
[IMG]http://*********ru/199258m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/197210m.jpg[/IMG]
В следующие выходные договорился, полечу и я. ЖУТЬ :Vah: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/198234m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну а это я, всегда Ваш-круглосуточно
[IMG]http://*********ru/203354m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/209521m.jpg[/IMG]
 интересно получится?

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/200305m.jpg[/IMG]
Я Этна))

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/197233m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/201329m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/260720m.jpg[/IMG]
вот такая у нас группа et-na

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/320959m.jpg[/IMG]
из новеньких фоток))

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/312788m.jpg[/IMG]
Моя группа "КОЛИБРИ"

----------


## steve.dog

*Байкал, Хужир-Нуга, т/база Алтан, лето 2008.*

[img]http://*********ru/282901.jpg[/img]

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/267543m.jpg[/IMG]
наша новая афиша

----------


## Билли

Очень редкий кадр!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah: Горячее лето 2008
Под минуса МSК-PLUS Запоёт и сам Куку:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/279830.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kimmmi

На работе: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/320812.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

О как:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/309621m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

Пару дней назад на работе

[IMG]http://*********ru/284021m.jpg[/IMG]

А намедни Миха проездом был :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/272757m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> О как:biggrin:
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/309621m.jpg[/IMG]


 :Vah:  :Vah: Ну Лёша! Вот это Лёша!  :Vah:  
Удалец-Молодец!
Всем деффкам..ой  :Viannen 39:  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Rodniki

[IMG]http://*********ru/303247.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Альго

[IMG]http://*********ru/297214m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Альго

[IMG]http://*********ru/298238.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## koshka66

[IMG]http://*********ru/316661m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/301301m.jpg[/IMG]
самое любимое занятие, кайф а не работа

----------


## Амнезия

Ну вот и я:))

А это с концертов))

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/302121.jpg[/IMG]
МОЯ СИНТЕЗ-ГРУППА "КОЛИБРИ" МЛАДШИЙ СОСТАВ 2008Г.

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/300073.jpg[/IMG]
"КОЛИБРИ"-ПОЮТ!

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/280617.jpg[/IMG]
Я НА РАБОТЕ!
P.S.на днях купят новую аппаратуру,какое счастье!

----------


## koshka66

[IMG]http://*********ru/284736m.jpg[/IMG]
день молодежи2008, городская площадь
[IMG]http://*********ru/285760m.jpg[/IMG]
очень редко провожу детские праздники, в разных обличиях, в этот раз принцесса сказочной страны

----------


## Djulietta

и моё выступление..моя первая песня, посвящена маме, выпускной!
http://vkontakte.ru/video1714478_70143325

----------


## Deep_Angel

я уже в Германии :Aga: 

в парке в Магдебурге
[IMG]http://*********ru/324712.jpg[/IMG]

мостик понравился :smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/312424.jpg[/IMG]

гуляем в Берлине
[IMG]http://*********ru/317544.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/318568.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/315496.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/305256.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Deep_Angel

пока там другие поют...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/302184.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/299112.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/288872.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/289896.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/287848.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

Здорво!!!! Такие все красивые!!!  :Ok: 
 Ну вот и я- красапета! :biggrin: 
Готовила и проводила Уличную еврейскю ярмарку

[IMG]http://*********ru/274547.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/267379.jpg[/IMG]

*Сваха Роза*

[IMG]http://*********ru/321650.jpg[/IMG]

И на следующий день в газете

[IMG]http://*********ru/322674.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

> [IMG]http://*********ru/322674m.jpg[/IMG]


 :Ok:  Интересно, что пишут в газетке?..

----------


## Black Lord

*Когда мы были молодыми и чушь прекрасную несли...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/288555.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/293675.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/291627.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/292651.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/282411.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

*В Ледовом Дворце*
[IMG]http://*********ru/306981.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/303909.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/310053.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/300837.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SHAIKER

КТО ЗНАЕТ ТОТ ЗНАЕТ 
Кто это !
[IMG]http://*********ru/291469m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая

Мне отсюда вас очень хорошо видно :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/370070m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая

> Ой,а у меня и нет их записей!Мы поём живьём,т.к. боюсь что привыкнут просто рты открывать.


 ну я тоже в детстве была в ВИА и записей у нас было не мало..выпустили несколько пластинок, хотя на концертах всегда выступали живьем :Aga: 
пластинка1 [IMG]http://*********ru/350632m.jpg[/IMG] пластинка2 [IMG]http://*********ru/337320m.jpg[/IMG]
Я :) [IMG]http://*********ru/334248m.jpg[/IMG] и тут я [IMG]http://*********ru/335272m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бэкхам

> выпустили несколько пластинок


Ой,пластики-это круто для нас.Я тоже играла в ВИА и записи у меня есть но на аудио кассетах ,кстати ,надо ими заняться,переписать их.Мы даже летали на гастороли в Кемерово!Вот мой Виа "Алёнушка",я за клавишами.
[IMG]http://*********ru/343471.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/341423m.jpg[/IMG]
"..как молоды мы были..."

----------


## Дима-чак

Это мы в кафе "Лаваш", в котором я оттарабанил три года
[IMG]http://*********ru/391492m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дима-чак

Это мы с друзьями и коллегами по музыкальной работе в сауне "Манго"
[IMG]http://*********ru/378180m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дима-чак

Там же наши девчёнки дурачатся
[IMG]http://*********ru/384324m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дима-чак

А это в этом году моё скромнейшее 40-летие в нашей любимой сауне
[IMG]http://*********ru/372036m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дима-чак

А это я в кафе "Удача", которуму я отдал почти три года, жаль, что этого кафе уже нет........
[IMG]http://*********ru/360772m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Димитрий

> Мне отсюда вас очень хорошо видно


наверно тебе неудобно хорошо видеть? :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/338244m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татуська

Вокальная шоу-группа  "Фотоальбом",г.Одесса!Хеллоу!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/351376.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/338064.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/339088.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

*Может эта форка не ШОКИРУЕТ* :biggrin:


[IMG]http://*********ru/349335.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Одри

Это мы :smile:

----------


## VictorH

[IMG]http://*********ru/373719.jpg[/IMG]

Этой осенью я собрал ведер 20 шампиньонов...

----------


## ast1

На вчерашней игре.Проиграли....,но бились достойно.
[IMG]http://*********ru/387042m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/339939m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/328675m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

[IMG]http://*********ru/359423.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

*14 декабря Олегу Антоновичу исполнился 1 год.* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/348159.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/358399.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/347135.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## steve.dog

В кабаке...

[IMG]http://*********ru/346111.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/351231.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веселая Нотка

*Рождественский подарок...*  :Vishenka 36: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/389118m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Эмми

[IMG]http://*********ru/361264m.jpg[/IMG]
Перед выходом...

----------


## Эмми

[IMG]http://*********ru/355120m.jpg[/IMG]
самое лучшее что есть в моей жизни третий ребенок!

----------


## Juli

вчера провели новогоднюю елочку для деток соотечественников. у меня была самая ответственная роль - МЫШЬ :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/334677.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/335701.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/333653.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vera76

[img]http://*********ru/392034.jpg[/img]

----------


## vera76

[img]http://*********ru/393058.jpg[/img]
то наша свинка, которая танцует стриптиз. А сейчас, к новому году, мы сшили ей черный плащ и кожанное белье!

----------


## vera76

ну а это наша коровка. Завут ее кстати, Капитулина. Сама не знаю почему. так вышло. 
[img]http://*********ru/391010.jpg[/img]

----------


## Tolik_S

[IMG]http://*********ru/338589m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skif

Мы с Тутанхамоном поздравляем всех с наступающим !!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/343709m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/340637m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/378569.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/383689.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/381641.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/382665.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/371401.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/372425.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/370377.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/376521.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/373449.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********ru/374473.jpg[/IMG]
ТАКАЯ ВОТ ФОТОСЕССИЯ ГРУППЫ ET-NA

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Всех с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/367148.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ledi

> А где можно послушать?


:wink:

http://www.et-na.ru/news.html

----------


## Deep_Angel

после выступления:smile: а как будто до:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/423410.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

Тоже работаем понимашшш

[IMG]http://*********ru/421139.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Эмми

Тока не смеятьс:mad:выступала с чужими для пенсионеров
[IMG]http://*********ru/423190m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а это на новый год[IMG]http://*********ru/411926m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/441641m.jpg[/IMG]

Моя половинка

----------


## Mono4ka

Я))

----------


## steve.dog

Сегодня забрали внучку из роддома. Вес, рост и состояние юного создания в полном порядке!  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/455026.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## rostaran

[IMG]http://*********ru/411779.jpg[/IMG]
Паходу клава!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/409731.jpg[/IMG]

Опять клава!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/415875.jpg[/IMG]

Моя дочь Лиля!!!  :flower:

----------


## Шустрый

Как-то образовался внезапный междусобойчик.
[IMG]http://*********ru/397480m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/398504m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## rostaran

> *rostaran*,  - а чё, я 10 лет уже с ней - выручает! 
> 
> А дочь -


*Гуслик*,
 Да я и не спорю, клавишка не плоха, просто прикольно, щас столько новых инструментов, а мы всё на ПСР-ках играем. :smile:
А за дочь спасибо!!! Она у меня супер!!  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/456869.jpg[/IMG]
Года два назад, на свадьбе.

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/448677.jpg[/IMG]
Лабухи возле роддома

----------


## Веселая Нотка

*Не прошло и месяца, а мы уже поём...* :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/436479m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

С кем снежком поделиться, а там между прочим машина,да еще с багажником на крыше:smile:


[IMG]http://*********ru/409519.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Deep_Angel

хорошо утром сдавать экзамен, а вечером его отмечать!!!:wink: :Ok: 

так всё начиналось:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/442296.jpg[/IMG]

потом еще был аквапарк)))) потом...

[IMG]http://*********ru/428984.jpg[/IMG]

ну а потом пеееееть)))))))))))))))

[IMG]http://*********ru/430008.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/426936.jpg[/IMG]

еще не вечер........... :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/433080.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фантом_АС

Ну поздравляйте:rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/494017m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/495041m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ну поздравляйте


*Фантом_АС*,а кто из них настоящий???:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/477633.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

[IMG]http://*********ru/472536.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/461272.jpg[/IMG]

К своему стыду вот только заметила тему. Присоединяюсь...
Мы с дочкой иногда друг у друга одежду отнимаем. :biggrin:

----------


## solomka

[IMG]http://*********ru/508403m.jpg[/IMG]
Александр и Наталья

Это мы на работе

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/515571m.jpg[/IMG]

А это на отдыхе

----------


## Annon

А это мы на работе (февраль 2009г.)

[IMG]http://*********ru/483827m.jpg[/IMG]

И на отдыхе в Таиланде (январь 2009г.)

[IMG]http://*********ru/484851m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

А моя дочь чаще тоже стоит за синтезатором, играя  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/496234m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## koshka66

[IMG]http://*********ru/486012m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бэкхам

:tongue::tongue::tongue:
[IMG]http://*********ru/568778.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

:wink:

[IMG]http://*********ru/570830m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mixa

Расслабуха после работы
   [IMG]http://*********ru/586183.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/530887.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
*Уже почти готово...*

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/582107m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/531723m.jpg[/IMG]

А это моя...

----------


## Skadi

На дне рождения дочери.
Здесь она с соседским мальчиком :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/550233m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

Моя дочь. Фотосессия перед поездкой в Москву.
[IMG]http://*********ru/531800m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Papa

Кажется 1990-91 год...
Может кого узнаете...:wink:
Костюмы не сценические,это мы репе-тепе-тируем...

[IMG]http://*********ru/552317.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

Афегеть!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Ильдар, спасибо огромное!!!
Где ты это раскопал???
Узнаю свой басок Yamaha BB-300:smile:
Для справки (слева направо):
Толя (юат), я, Ильдар (Рара). Ресторан "Созвездие" м. ВДНХ

----------


## Papa

*Annon*,
 Отмечали ДР мамы,покопался по сусекам и нашел...
Нет,ну ты скажи,какие красавцы,а!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Annon

> Нет,ну ты скажи,какие красавцы,а!!!


+10000000000000!!! :Aga: 
Чёрт... а приятно-то как вспомнить... трепетал завод "Красный Богатырь":wink:

----------


## Ledi

> Кажется 1990-91 год...
> Может кого узнаете...


 :Vah:  :Ok:  :Ok: *Annon*, :Ok:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> *Annon*,
> 
> Нет,ну ты скажи,какие красавцы,а!!!


 :Vah:  Я скажу  :Aga:  КАКИЕ КРАСАВЦЫ!  :Vah:  И совсем не изменились... :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Нет,ну ты скажи,какие красавцы,а!!!


Просто супер, какие!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Znahar

Офигеть....... :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Juli

фотки с последнего концерта...
[IMG]http://*********ru/563354.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/584861.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/575645.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/588957.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Papa

*Juli*,
 Суппер!!! :Ok:  :flower: 
...


> а приятно-то как вспомнить... трепетал завод "Красный Богатырь"


И все близлежащие женские общаги!:tongue::biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> И все близлежащие женские общаги!


Я их и имел ввиду:wink::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Ledi

*Juli*,
 :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Benya

*Juli*,
Такая очаровашка !!!!  :flower: 
*Papa*,
Аааа !!! Обалденная фотка !!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

[IMG]http://*********ru/553830.jpg[/IMG]

эт я)))

[IMG]http://*********ru/543590.jpg[/IMG]

эт моя любимая Лизка

[IMG]http://*********ru/541542.jpg[/IMG]

такая вот красота на озере возле дома

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/573163.jpg[/IMG]
Этим составом защищали звание Народного перед комиссией !Защитили с блеском.
А это все мои дети:
[IMG]http://*********ru/559851.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## prestig

*Эт МЫ ! Здрасьте !!!!!*

----------


## Black Lord

*Зарождение радио-аллеи.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/599327.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/605471.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/592159.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/600351.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/601375.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 часов 2 минуты*
*Поработали, можно и попеть.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/619816.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/608552.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 часов 17 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/601384.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/599336.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 часов 19 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/592168.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Со своими лучшими солистами-лауреатами XI областного 
молодёжного фестиваля "Студенческая весна-2009"
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/633146.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
Мы с моим отцом (в центре) в окружении творческой молодёжи после одного из весенних концертов в колледже

[IMG]http://*********ru/597306.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Со своими лучшими солистами-лауреатами XI областного 
> молодёжного фестиваля "Студенческая весна-2009"


они такие уставшие ))) это наверно от того, что выложились по полной ))))

----------


## Skadi

> они такие уставшие ))) это наверно от того, что выложились по полной ))))


Да, Вы правы! фестиваль продолжался 5 часов (два отделения) - было столько эмоций, а про волнение уж 
и не говорю...но в конце-концов, оно того стоило :smile: :flower:  Мы гораздо позже по-настоящему осознали свой успех  :Aga:

----------


## маэстро

Моя сцена:

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/594280.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## michanyaOpachki

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Прекрасные фотографии*
  :Ok:

----------


## Димитрий

*маэстро*,
 рекламируешь?:biggrin:

----------


## маэстро

Ага.... :Ok:

----------


## Дядька Ян

у меня не получилось:frown::mad:

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/625851m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Вчера, в который раз, ездила со своими учениками в Святогорский монастырь.
Потрясающее место, чудесная природа, чистейший воздух, и энергетика заряжающая положительными эмоциями надолго!










[IMG]

[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

*наталья сергеевна*,красиво, только фотки под микроскопом расматривать надо.:frown:
А покрупнее можно?

----------


## наталья сергеевна

попробую, только интернет слабенький, часто срываются загрузки

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



*Добавлено через 30 минут*


*Добавлено через 35 минут*
простите, я нечаянно :Oj: !

*Добавлено через 48 минут*

----------


## Mixa

Хы))... Немножко ретро.
  Знакомая раскопала.

 96-й год кажется. Выступаем перед коллективом врачей Новосибирского туберкулезного диспансера в честь 8-го марта.=)

Буся - барабаны, Шестаков - гитара, дядя Уваров - клавиши, ну и ваш покорный слуга))) 25 лет мне тут.

             [IMG]http://*********ru/590950.jpg[/IMG]

 А это "голодный" 98-й год на работе в ресторане "ХЗ"*

                           Я с Иорданкой**

         [IMG]http://*********ru/651385.jpg[/IMG]
____________
* "Хмельная Застава". А не то, что вы подумали.
**Это не национальность. Эт звать ее так.

----------


## Бэкхам

Выступление моих "Колибри" 1 мая на площади.
[IMG]http://*********ru/642948.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/639876.jpg[/IMG]
А эт я пою "..Эх!!!А первое слово,дороже второго":biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/643972.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

А как бы послушать? И девочек и тебя, Ириша? :wink:

----------


## Бэкхам

*Mazaykina*,
 Смотрите почту!:wink:

----------


## Papa

> А это "голодный" 98-й год на работе в ресторане "ХЗ"*


Год-то голодный,а вид-упитанный!))):wink:

----------


## Mixa

> Год-то голодный,а вид-упитанный!))):wink:


Ну это мы так "голодали" в то время))))))))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ну это мы так "голодали" в то время


С голоду пухли...:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Смотрите почту!


Не только посмотрела, но и послушала- КЛАССНО!!!! Спасибо, Ира!

----------


## Annon

> А как бы послушать?


Марин, Ирину можно ЗДЕСЬ послушать:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Не только посмотрела, но и послушала- КЛАССНО!!!!


Блиннн... до конца не просмотрел тему. Погорячился... :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

*Наша прогулка с дочкой по Оке и территории Рязанского Кремля:*
[IMG]http://*********ru/592850.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/593874.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/591826.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/594898.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/649173.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/634837.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/629717.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/618475.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/615403.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/621547.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/619499.jpg[/IMG]

*А это мои артисты! я ... я их безумно люблю 
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/614379.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/612331.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 часов 54 минуты*
*Это мой лучший солист Димка на областном
конкурсе "Слово доброе посеять-2009", 
где в номинации "Авторская песня" он занял I место*

[IMG]http://*********ru/652259.jpg[/IMG]

*Это Дима и Диана, ставшие лауреатами
районного этапа конкурса
"Слово доброе посеять..."*
[IMG]http://*********ru/647139.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/636551.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/623239.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/627335.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

> Блиннн... до конца не просмотрел тему. Погорячился...


В любом случае- спасибо!

*Добавлено через 3 часа 7 минут*
Вот и закончилось мое обучение... Теперь перед вами  крутой спец PR и организатор массовых мероприятий. :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/641693.jpg[/IMG]

Вся группа в полном составе (даже с детками) 

[IMG]http://*********ru/647837.jpg[/IMG]

Дружба народов

[IMG]http://*********ru/651933.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Три девицы вечерком...нет, мы не пряли, 
просто решили устроить себе небольшой "девишник". 
Побросали все свои дела, чтобы посидеть-побеседовать, 
прижавшись друг к другу...получилось!  :flower: 
(я - справа)

[IMG]http://*********ru/611066m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Каждая поездка в наш любимый монастырь - радость и для меня, и для моей дочери :smile:

Галя на фоне соборного Храма во имя Успения Божией Матери

[IMG]http://*********ru/710794.jpg[/IMG]

Купание с монастырском озере - самый любимый вид отдыха!

[IMG]http://*********ru/696458.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/702602.jpg[/IMG]

А вот и сам наш любимец!

[IMG]http://*********ru/682122.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Мои солисты (Димка, Наташа и Галина, дочь - в центре, с одним из ведущих концерта) 
после вчерашнего концерта в честь выпускников 2009 года нашего города и района

[IMG]http://*********ru/716718.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Deep_Angel

я с долгожданным дипломом :Vah:  :Ha:  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/706517.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Deep_Angel* 
...и снится тебе сон:
Экзаменов вагон,
а ты к ним не готова :Vah: 
Проснулась - голова садова!!!:tongue:
Лежит, где надо, мой диплом:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Лев*,
 :Ok: 

мне теперь уже работа сниться.............:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Катюша, молодец!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

А у нас жизнь продолжается...

[IMG]http://*********ru/712462.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/714510.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/720654.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Сегодня у нас в колледже был выпускной. В числе выпускников была и моя группа...
Как жалко с ними расставаться! два года мы были вместе...это были мои дети...мои любимые дети...умные, добрые, 
всё понимающие - настоящие друзья!

После праздничного вечера одна треть группы не сразу ушла со сцены,
захотелось сфотографироваться под Алым парусом 

[IMG]http://*********ru/699138.jpg[/IMG]

С любимыми солистами - Наташей и Димой 

[IMG]http://*********ru/698114.jpg[/IMG]

А это уже в кафе - вот какие красивые!

[IMG]http://*********ru/702210.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

[QUOTE=Skadi;2365586]Мои солисты (Димка, Наташа и Галина, дочь - в центре, с одним из ведущих концерта) 
после вчерашнего концерта в честь выпускников 2009 года нашего города и района

Оля! Вижу ваших солисток, вашу Галочку. На последнем фото вижу Дианку!!! Сейчас попробую загрудить своих любимцев - свой СТЭМ. Кучерявая девочка - моя Желаночка.
[IMG]http://*********ru/773428.jpg[/IMG]
Пробовала еще загрузить, но долго грузится, времени сейчас в обрез. Вечером еще попробую.

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
Галина, СТЭМ - как здорово! наши студенты тоже пробуют себя в этом виде творчества 
и ещё в пантомиме. 
Сейчас попробую найти и выложить фото с наших концертов :smile:
Нашла! Это наши студенты (со слуховыми аппаратами оба) - замечательные пантомимщики! Сценка называлась "Тоже не слышу" :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/735542m.jpg[/IMG]

А это Диане вручает награду - диплом лауреата 2-ой степени "Есенинская весна-2008" руководитель Рязанского студенческого театра "Переход". В этот день труппа студенческого театра была у нас в гостях со спектаклем "Свадьба" по Зощенко. А после спектакля состоялось награждение наших студентов-победителей, участников молодёжного фестиваля "Есенинская весна-2008".

[IMG]http://*********ru/733494m.jpg[/IMG]

А это как раз в день конкурса-фестиваля "Есенинская весна" в фойе студенческого театра "Переход". Был первый конкурсный день. Ребята ещё не знали тогда о своих победах :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/728374m.jpg[/IMG]

Галин, на картинки можно нажимать, и тогда они увеличиваются :wink:

----------


## SHAIKER

С И.Бутманом год так 1995 прошлый век
[IMG]http://*********ru/745304m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ddaan

*SHAIKER*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Annon

И мы с Бутманом.... год эдак 2002-й :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/762715m.jpg[/IMG]
День рождения М. Шаца (ОСП-студия). Мы в качестве гостей))
На заднем плане лабают "Самоцветы" (состав с Леной Пресняковой)

Хеннесси с именинничком )))
[IMG]http://*********ru/766811m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Древнейший

Сегодня. Просто работаю. Выезд, второй день свадьбы. Село.., школа, столовая.

----------


## SHAIKER

*Древнейший*, :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

Дочь поёт в вокальном ансамбле "Надежда".
Недавно они ездили с концертом в г. Пронск. 
Очень понравилось. И они понравились :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/840734.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/821278.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/808774.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skif

[IMG]http://*********ru/848537m.jpg[/IMG]

 Это лабухи на рыбалке , кстати все наши .... Слева направо  svit (помните , такой малыш на аватарке , раздавал минуса тоннами) , потом идёт kovliv , мой кумец , а потом и я - skif . Такие вот дела . Сентябрь 2009 .

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/837273m.jpg[/IMG]

Это те же лица , в другом ракурсе .

----------


## Mazaykina

> Слева направо  svit (помните , такой малыш на аватарке , раздавал минуса тоннами) , потом идёт kovliv , мой кумец , а потом и я - skif .


Конечно помню свита. А что теперь? раздавать нечего и он ушел? Жалко...  
Рыбы -то хоть наловили?  :biggrin:

----------


## overload

Пока только фото... немножко.



(*"Это дело я люблю, это дело я люблю,
Всё на свете я пилю!"*)



(*"Но крашу, крашу я заборы, чтоб мне лентя-а-ем не прослыть!"*)



(*"Как пни корчевал лопатой, пилою вгрызаясь в корни..."*)

...и немного цветочков:

----------


## ELA1

> (*"Но крашу, крашу я заборы, чтоб мне лентя-а-ем не прослыть!"*)
> 
> [/CENTER]


ААААА СССР в Бабруйске...вот его куда в свое время :wink: :biggrin:

Клёвый отдых, Игорек!  :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

У моего однокурсника магазин саксофонов. Там собираются единомышленники...:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/898445.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Ксан, эх, ты!!! супер-здорово  :Ok:  Люблю такие творческие единения  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Skadi*,
 Да, были саксофонисты, притом не только профессионалы, но и те, кто недавно начал заниматься, один в 49 лет начал! :Vah:  У него уже неплохо получается. :Ok:

----------


## SHAIKER

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Если я не ошибаюсь это: 
«Марьячи» — салон-магазин духовых инструментов?

Если да то:Тимур Некрасов Известный джазовый саксофонист.
С нашего города.
Я его помню маленьким мальчиком в оркестре.
Давно это было.
А его первый руководитель Мещеряков Анатолий Иванович (работал в оркестре Кролла)., в этом году умер.
Вот такие дела.
Земля имеет форму шара , а не чУмодана.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Да, были саксофонисты, притом не только профессионалы, но и те, кто недавно начал заниматься, один в 49 лет начал! У него уже неплохо получается.


Ксан, Святослав Рихтер начал профессионально заниматься на ф-но с 17 лет, а вон каких масштабов достиг! Стремление и любовь (да если ещё и талант!) творят чудеса :wink:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> «Марьячи» — салон-магазин духовых инструментов?


Да, это Марьячи, магазин саксофонов.

----------


## Skadi

Это мы с моей солисткой Наташей репетируем к Дню Учителя :rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/868826.jpg[/IMG]

А это сложился новый дуэт 
на нашем внутриколледжном конкурсе "Алло, мы ищем таланты!"
в составе Наташи и Дениса (они поют песню "Это могло быть любовью").
Ребята заняли 1-е место по праву :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/872922.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Выставка "Музыка Москва 2009"

[IMG]http://*********ru/888155.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Znahar

Это я с внуком в гараже два часа назад.....делаем вино однако!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/874843m.jpg[/IMG]

А это то, что в бочке.....будущее вино!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/867675m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*Znahar*,
 Я тоже на выходные виноград собирал... Труд не из лёгких... :biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

> А это то, что в бочке.....будущее вино!!!


Выезжаю!:smile:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

ОЛег, Володя -  :Ok: 

Витя -  :Pivo:

----------


## Znahar

*ddaan*,
Надо 40 дней подождать, что бы отстоялось.....ну 40 не выдерживаем...а к 7 ноября - приезжай!!! :Ok: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*
*Старый Гуслик*,
 Саня, давай тоже к нам!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
А это уже сегодня....сливаем вино в бочку....ну и надо попробовать!!!:wink::biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/896134m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

> Выезжаю!


Нет... лучше мы к вам...а то к нам как обычно...гости приедут, а когда уезжают, (это тогда, когда в бочках ничего не остаётся) нечем проводить... :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

"Звездные врата" г.Владимир
[IMG]http://*********ru/872671m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

Эт мы сегодня на работе :smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/907499m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/908523m.jpg[/IMG]

А это к нам 2 дня назад гости приезжали))
[IMG]http://*********ru/905451m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вадимыч

> А это к нам 2 дня назад гости приезжали))


А,так вот почему одна гостья домой со мной ехать отказалась....Ну чтож,причина уважительная :Ok:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Какие славные ......где-то уже встречались.  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## ELA1

*Annon*,
 всё дразнитесь :frown:
Классно!  :Ok:

----------


## skif

[IMG]http://*********ru/852986m.jpg[/IMG]

 Завтра здесь будет матч Украина - Англия .

[IMG]http://*********ru/859130m.jpg[/IMG]

В родном "Скифе" со своей Златой (певицей) .

----------


## oleg99

> Завтра здесь будет матч Украина - Англия


Удачно получилось!:wink:1-0...

----------


## ELA1

*oleg99*,
 :Aga:  :Ok:  и можно сказать неожиданно, Олег :wink: 

*skif*,
Сережка, не прощу :wink::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Бэкхам

[IMG]http://*********ru/903969.jpg[/IMG]-это я перед концертом выбражаю
[IMG]http://*********ru/901921.jpg[/IMG]-это я в новом костюме в своём Дк перед концертом посв.Дню города 2009г.
[IMG]http://*********ru/908065.jpg[/IMG]-глава города вручает грамоту "Человек года 2009г"Как я была рада!!!!!Рада,что оценили мой труд!Хочу с вами поделиться этой радостью!
[IMG]http://*********ru/896801.jpg[/IMG]-это моя  группа "Колибри"на площади на День города .

----------


## AlSe

> на площади на День города .


О, знакомая площадь.........  :Aga:  :rolleyes: :smile:

----------


## ELA1

*AlSe*,
 эх.... :frown:

----------


## AlSe

> *AlSe*,
>  эх.... :frown:


Что, эх? Хочется?.......... :biggrin: :rolleyes:

----------


## ELA1

*AlSe*,
 А то ты не знаешь :tongue:

----------


## Бэкхам

AlSe
Приезжайте,порадуйте нас своим творчеством ещё раз! :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хочу с вами поделиться этой радостью!


ЗДОРВО!!!! Молодец, Ириша!!! Так держать в том же духе!  :Ok:  (Костюм классный )

----------


## Бэкхам

*Mazaykina*,
 Спасибо Мариночка большое тебе.Очень приятно! :flower:

----------


## Митита

[IMG]http://*********ru/1149583m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nikka

[IMG]http://*********ru/1164965m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## irena-wedding

На фестивале. Моя прмая проффессия-эстрадная вокалистка
[IMG]http://*********ru/1153649m.jpg[/IMG]
7-й месяц,но еще пела на концертах :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1122929m.jpg[/IMG]
Фотошопчик
[IMG]http://*********ru/1115761m.jpg[/IMG]
И конечно-с любимым
[IMG]http://*********ru/1179248m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lejla-nau

Люблю танцевать! А для зрителей всегда танцую от всей души!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1184168m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1232299m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lejla-nau

Примерно вот так я танцую
[IMG]http://*********ru/1228203m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1208747m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lejla-nau

[IMG]http://*********ru/1189291m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1186219m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1238442m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## НиколаИчь

Приветствую всех! Спасибо администрации что зарегистрировали. 
С большим удовольствием присоединяюсь к вам. Будет немного побольше времени скину свои фотки.)))

----------


## NIKA_77

[IMG]http://*********ru/1226965m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NIKA_77

[IMG]http://*********ru/1188053m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NIKA_77

[IMG]http://*********ru/1193173m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Надежка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1194196m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

[IMG]http://*********net/31329m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Даже не ожидала,что получится)))Как же я рада.
Это я на черном море,под Севастополем.

----------


## seagull2

[IMG]http://*********net/58128.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/25385.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/56104.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## seagull2

Получилось! Первая фотография- Мы на фестивале в Киеве.
Вторая Польша. Мы с Эквадорцами. Отличный коллектив .
Концерт в Одессе

----------


## seagull2

Добрый вечер Подскажите , как можно убрать пост от 31.10.10. 17.02

----------


## avelesik



----------


## juliana

а это мы хеллоуйн справляли

----------


## juliana



----------


## auadhara

[IMG]http://*********ru/1946228m.jpg[/IMG]
На свадебном семинаре "Теплые чувства"

----------


## auadhara

[IMG]http://*********ru/1901172m.jpg[/IMG]
На свадебном семинаре "Теплые чувства"

----------


## Ирина Лобанова

Это мои любимые артисты! Я- в шляпе!

Вторая попытка загрузить фото.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2011332.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ogonek60

[IMG]http://*********ru/2029638m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ogonek60

[IMG]http://*********ru/2016326m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ogonek60

[IMG]http://*********ru/2013254m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Я не новичок, но впервые на этой страничке. Поэтому познакомимся, я после новогоднего праздника.*

[IMG]http://*********org/1133579m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skif

Моя вокальная группа "Каприз" - концерт для родителей 20 номеров 5 января 2011г.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2079309m.jpg[/IMG]
Самые младшие ....
[IMG]http://*********ru/2032205m.jpg[/IMG]
Финальная песня ....
[IMG]http://*********ru/2084428m.jpg[/IMG]

Состав неполный - каникулы , понимаешь ...

----------


## Куралеська

> Активно беседуя в разделе Наше творчество. Мы вдруг решили, что хочется не только послушать, но и увидеть друг-друга :smile: 
> 
> Если тема будет популярна, сделаем отдельную страницу с фотографиями.
> 
> Все посторонние сообщения (беседа, без фотографий) из данной темы со временем удаляются, чтобы тема не засорялась. Но обсуждение здесь допустимо.
> 
> Оригинал и начало темы здесь.
> 
> 
> ...


Всё так хорошо объяснили , а у меня не получается. И картинка уже другая. Нажимаю вставить изображение, просят вставить URL а что это не знаю :No2:

----------


## MariMA2503

ДЕНЬ ОСЕННИХ ИМЕННИКОВ
[IMG]http://*********ru/2142154m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MariMA2503

[IMG]http://*********ru/2112458m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MariMA2503

[IMG]http://*********ru/2104266m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MariMA2503

[IMG]http://*********ru/2161613m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MariMA2503

[IMG]http://*********ru/2154445m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dimona

> Финальная песня ....


Мальвинка - моя самая любимая, мальвинка моя доченька!

----------


## компас2305

http://*********net/441863.jpg

----------


## компас2305

http://*********net/444934.jpg

----------


## SaDi

[IMG]http://*********ru/2333571.jpg[/IMG]                почему такая большая фотография????что-то не то сделала???? как тяжко новичкам то

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Эт я)))

[IMG]http://*********org/1337975m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## наташа.в

[IMG]http://*********org/1392912.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Седельникова

[IMG]http://*********org/1524088.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/1514879.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Седельникова

[IMG]http://*********org/1548666.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********org/1517949.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Седельникова

Я и мой звукорежиссёр.
[IMG]http://*********org/1558704.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена 76



----------


## Елена 76



----------


## Елена 76



----------


## Мария Молодцова

ну вот и я в разное время и в разных местах
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/663584m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/709670m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/665638m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/704569m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/674873m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/713784m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/672824m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/684081m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/718911m.jpg[/IMG]
Я вам еще не надоела?
Интересно?
Могу еще выложить- по сюжетным свадьбам, например...

----------


## zolushka3004

http://*********net/720987.jpg

----------


## zolushka3004

[IMG]http://*********net/720987.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## zolushka3004

[IMG]http://*********net/757853.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skif

*Выступаем на Большой Сцене ....*

Весь состав вокальной студии "Каприз"
[IMG]http://*********ru/2457640m.jpg[/IMG]

Поём весёлую песню ....
[IMG]http://*********ru/2447400m.jpg[/IMG]

Играем и танцуем ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2436136m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Простите, я не понимаю как разместить фото. У меня вылетает окно укажите сайт вашего изображения, но фотки то не на сайте, а в компьютере. Подскажите, плиз, как это делается.

----------


## LUSHA

и у меня такая же история....подскажите

----------


## LUSHA

[IMG]http://[IMG]http://*********net/1205521m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> фотки то не на сайте, а в компьютере. Подскажите, плиз, как это делается.


1.Следует сначала загрузить расположенную фотку на сервер для хранения изображений... например на http://*********ru/

2.Затем вторую или третью из полученных ссылок скопировать...
3.Здесь, на форуме, в верхней панели быстрого ответа нажать на знак с картинкой в рамочке... Откроется окошко для вставки ссылки...
4. В это окошечко вставьте скопированную ранее ссылку с http://*********ru/

Пробуйте... удачи..

----------


## Светла ночка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1373718m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Светла ночка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2750736m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Светла ночка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2703632m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Светла ночка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1335851m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Светла ночка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2711827m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Светла ночка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1366575m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*Светла ночка*,
Ух ты, какие красавицы девчата! и пропажа появилась.  :Derisive:

----------


## Натуличка222

[IMG]http://*********net/1541867.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натуличка222

[IMG]http://*********net/1532650.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натуличка222

[IMG]http://*********net/1528554.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svedonsk

А вот и я со своими старшенькими!

----------


## Гульнарка-татарка

А это мы с моим маленьким сынишкой

----------


## overload

Запел...

----------


## mar-shall

[IMG]http://*********org/2256973m.jpg[/IMG]

Эта свадьба была в июне. Невеста - чемпионка России по стрельбе. В те дни, когда была свадьба, должна была лететь на важные соревнования. НО! Очень переживала, но решила, что семья главнее!

----------


## mar-shall

[IMG]http://*********ru/3143612m.jpg[/IMG]

Три года назад на День Города "привозили" Елену Терлееву.

----------


## mar-shall

[IMG]http://*********org/2250632.jpg[/IMG]

А вот на этой свадьбе в апреле, было всего 8 человек, включая молодых...Очень волновался и переживал. но прошло всё просто великолепно!!

----------


## zovalera

http://*********org/2294047.jpg

[IMG]http://*********org/2294047.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## afgalka

когда ты нажимаешь на ответить в теме, то при включении расширенного режима кнопка указанная на картинке не появляется в менюшке((, надо дополнительно где-то что-то загружать? пожалуйста прокоментируйте для особо бесталковых((

----------


## Муся-лапуся

[IMG]188.233.129.68[/IMG]

----------


## Васьковна

[IMG]http://*********su/437519.jpg[/IMG]
Всем здравствуйте! Первая попытка загоузить фото. Надеюсь, удачная...  :Blush2:

----------


## Леся 1982

Напишите пожалуйста еще раз как отправлять фото, что то не получаеться(((((

----------


## skif

И пара фоток ....
[IMG]http://*********su/644461m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/637293m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/626029m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## елена чакина

Мой любимый детский сад "Берёзка", которым я руковожу 16 лет 
[IMG]http://*********su/624641.htm[/IMG]
Мои любимые внучки Полина и Кристина. Есть ещё третья самая младшая Аннушка, тоже любимая.
[IMG]http://*********su/652292.htm[/IMG]

----------


## елена чакина

Уважаемые! Подскажите, что я сделала не так? На сервер фото загрузились, вставила ссылку... Почему не вставились фото в сообщение?

----------


## Alenajazz

> На сервер фото загрузились, вставила ссылку...


http://*********ru/
Ещё раз попробуйте. Нажмите на мою ссылку. Загрузите фото с компа. Скопируйте 2  ссылку и вставьте её в сообщение.
3 ссылки почему-то нет... :Tu:

----------


## елена чакина

Подскажите, пожалуйста, (делаю это впервые). что значит "вставьте ссылку в сообщение"? Куда. на что "нажать"?

----------


## елена чакина

Мой любимый детский сад "Берёзка", которым я руковожу 16 лет
[IMG]http://*********su/599116m.jpg[/IMG]
Мои любимые внучки Полина и Кристина. Есть ещё третья самая младшая Аннушка, тоже любимая.
[IMG]http://*********su/594006m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ZuMaSik

Пиратский праздник на работе.

Я на работе в детском клубе "Остров Кенгуру"

----------


## Тамада5885

Попробую и я изобразить

----------


## Тамада5885

Еще немного о себе

----------


## Ирма38

Это я )))





Приятно со всеми познакомиться)))

----------


## vika_zar

[IMG]http://*********su/775556m.jpg[/IMG]
Это я с мужем, а это наша Каринка
[IMG]http://*********su/771463m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elena291267

http://*********su/777284.htm

----------


## angela1122

[IMG]http://*********su/748453m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## angela1122

Ну вот, фото загружать научилась, а подписи пока нет :Grin:

----------


## новожидова яна

[IMG]http://*********su/830875m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## новожидова яна

[IMG]http://*********su/830875m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## wsxmax

первый новогодний опыт Деда Мороза и Снегурочки

----------


## skallolaz

[IMG]http://*********su/1004076m.jpg[/IMG]


А вот и мы с Егоркой)))

----------


## skif

Новогодняя песня для родителей .....
[IMG]http://*********su/1055867m.jpg[/IMG]

Средняя группа - поём только вживую ....
[IMG]http://*********su/1107066m.jpg[/IMG]

Антракт - время для фуршета ....
[IMG]http://*********su/1100922m.jpg[/IMG]

Фото с Дедом Морозом и Снегурочкой - Дед Мороз - это я ....
[IMG]http://*********su/1098874m.jpg[/IMG]


Всех коллег и друзей - С наступающим Новым Годом от нашей студии "Каприз" !!!

----------


## Tatyana72

[IMG]http://*********su/1134964m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот поехали мы с сыном на Ниагару...

----------


## Дом Савиньон

А вот и я собственной персоной! :Grin: 

А этой моя любимая собака Дуся, отчасти, благодаря которой, я ступила на этот  нелегкий, но интересный путь развлекательной индустрии!

----------


## LIZAVETA

Очень красивая, я бы такую куколку с удовольствием пригласила к своей дочери на День рождения )))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## fiesta

*Дом Савиньон* красивые фотки и ты тоже. С собачкой где выступаешь? на детских праздниках?

----------


## kaznarina

Последняя ёлка, уффф... Я - Зима, слева

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Дом Савиньон красивые фотки и ты тоже. С собачкой где выступаешь? на детских праздниках?


*LIZAVETA*, *fiesta*, спасибо, девочки!
Да, выступаю на детских праздниках. По большому счету, именно с нее началась моя деятельность в шоу-бизнесе! Дрессировала для своего удовольствия и домашнего пользования, а потом понесли культуру в массы! :Grin:

----------


## леди диана

[IMG]http://[IMG]http://*********su/1353402m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## леди диана

> 1.Следует сначала загрузить расположенную фотку на сервер для хранения изображений... например на http://*********ru/
> 
> 2.Затем вторую или третью из полученных ссылок скопировать...
> 3.Здесь, на форуме, в верхней панели быстрого ответа нажать на знак с картинкой в рамочке... Откроется окошко для вставки ссылки...
> 4. В это окошечко вставьте скопированную ранее ссылку с http://*********ru/
> 
> Пробуйте... удачи..


Я все так и сделала,почему не получается?

----------


## Lisanna

У меня тоже пока не получается...

----------


## tina25

[IMG]http://*********su/1419546m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tina25

Урааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа, у меня получилось.  :Tender:

----------


## альбина-7-4

[IMG]http://*********net/2553716m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sofi stone



----------


## Я&нина

[IMG]http://*********su/1542326m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1545398m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1564873m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1555657m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1553608m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1541320m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наташкин

http://*********su/1550317.htm получилась только ссылка на фото

[IMG]http://*********su/1550317.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наташкин

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1549295m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Толичек

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1605074m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Ё - моё  получилось вставить фотку. Это была тренировка.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1576402m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Это я Дедушка Мороз

----------


## Толичек

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1624556m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Lenushka

а это я! Клоун Ириска.

----------


## ---your---

- 
Вот так я примерно выгляжу=)

----------


## lga0605

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1595618m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Привет из Алатыря!!!

----------


## rozamira-87

А это я!
[IMG]http://*********su/1793886m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1822545m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1814353m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Valeks

[IMG]http://*********su/1854041m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Milka-Queen

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1938631m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Fizihka



----------


## Elvis1977

[IMG]http://*********su/2015195m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## danil.axenov

[IMG]http://*********net/2880187m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## molodoychelovek

http://*********net/2930878.htm  так?

----------


## molodoychelovek

[IMG]http://*********net/2923697m.jpg[/IMG]       или так

----------


## skif

Моя студия "Каприз" , поёт Антоненко Янка и старшая группа.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2903667m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

http://files.mail.ru/KUUTOR

Поёт классно , советую послушать.

----------


## tigry1

Добрый день! На фото - я со своими танцорами на фестивале.

----------


## elena9799

А это я!

----------


## Жужу 67

А это я!
[IMG]http://*********org/2356759.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Viktory1

[IMG]http://*********su/2234680m.htm[/IMG] Будем знакомы!

----------


## Игорь Вершинин



----------


## Лилия Sunny

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2258976m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2246688m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ketlen

[IMG]http://*********su/2276212m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ketlen

[IMG]http://*********org/2367091m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Я&нина

это снова я))) только поближе))
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3241159m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Оля провинциалка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3239658m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Надеюсь у меня получилось. Здесь я в роли цыганки. Люблю переодеваться, перевоплощаться в разные образы.

----------


## ТатьянаЯ

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2389253m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова



----------


## Екатерина Зотова

[IMG]http://*********su/2456192m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Екатерина Зотова

[IMG]http://*********su/2465411m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KUZJA128

Это я и это Вам!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2599142m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Rogdon

Я играю в театре)

----------


## Мария Белинская

[IMG]http://*********ru/3260591m.jpg[/IMG]
Всем здравствовать!!!

----------


## БритАнна

Шоу гигантских мыльных пузырей 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2695017m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lena50mp3



----------


## Боброва Ириша

[IMG]http://*********su/2827121m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Oklenok



----------


## Kora

[IMG]http://*********ru/3409950.jpg[/IMG]
Программа, посвященная празднику Песах

----------


## Kora

[IMG]http://*********ru/3464213.jpg[/IMG]
Музыкальная шоу-программа "Кошки"

----------


## bredi

[IMG]http://*********ru/3429444.jpg[/IMG] На любимой работе!

----------


## романовская

:Tender:

----------


## романовская

http://*********ru/3470263.jpg

----------


## бражка

Пока ставить фото не умею,так что смотрите на аву :Victory:

----------


## бражка

Девчонки такие красавы  :Ok:

----------


## nafan

не получается выставить фото

----------


## nafan

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3903656m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
УРА! Я получилась!!! В смысле у меня получилось!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3908779m.jpg[/IMG]
И это я
И любимая роль
[IMG]http://*********ru/3881133m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## flag

Вот я с мужем  [IMG]http://*********ru/4054501m.jpg[/IMG]
вот с семьей   [IMG]http://*********ru/4019685m.jpg[/IMG],
а вот я на работе, исполняю роль глашатая, я в шляпе с бубенчиками  [IMG]http://*********ru/4054500m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алексей Сидоров

Что-то не вышло, :Blush2:  уж простите, но заходите по ссылке.

----------


## Анна Седых

С сыном: 
В Турции на пенной дискотеке:
На пике Чехова, о. Сахалин

----------


## Юля Чёрная

Я тоже, хотя корифеи IN-KU этого не одобряют, очень люблю перевоплощаться, да и гости радуются от души.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4519911m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4483045m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3649844m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/3451531m.jpg[/IMG]

http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=354243

----------


## Калифорния

Это всё я)

----------


## Dan San

Всем, привет!:)

[IMG]http://*********org/3677063m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3716998m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3704710m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3717017m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## юляшникс

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/4085364m.jpg[/IMG]
[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/4124278m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********org/4183433m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/4146569m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана 71

Многие ведущие уже и не используют переодевания, звезд эстрады, но гостям это нравится и у меня всегда проходит "на ура"

----------


## Geshka

Не получилось что-то, надо удалить....

----------


## Geshka

[IMG]http://*********ru/4688403.jpg[/IMG]
Ура! Получилось!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Geshka

[IMG]http://*********ru/4697622.jpg[/IMG]  Моя семья=я+муж+ 3 наши дочки :Smile3:

----------


## Маринка Кисенко

я и моя дочка Софья.

----------


## Маринка Кисенко

[IMG]http://*********su/2975700.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маринка Кисенко

[IMG]http://*********su/3006423m.jpg[/IMG] получилось добавить) Я и Софья.

----------


## Milahca

Ой подскажите нерадивой как фотки вставить.. Где поискать описания... А то у меня только ссылки получается.. А вот чтоб с компа их как на сайт загрузить???

----------


## Мурава

[IMG][/IMG]

Я со своим коллективом.

----------


## Мурава

И просто я.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Никё

какие вы все замечательные, веселые зажигалки - приятно смотреть)

----------


## Саша Саша

Всем привет! Только осваиваю форум :Tender: 

Это я на работе. Пока основной работе :)
[IMG]http://*********su/3273389m.jpg[/IMG]

А это на корпоративе:
[IMG]http://*********su/3266221m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Яначка

http://vk.com/photo151351523_292150758

----------


## zavedka

Очень приятно перелистывать страницы альбома. Я уже около года посещаю страницы этого замечательного форума, а только сегодня просмотрела фотографии людей, которые здесь делятся своими находками. И удивительная вещь, когда я начинаю всматриваться в лица, такое ощущение, что мы со всеми где-то как-то пересекались....

----------


## Инночка 1979

http://s020.radikal.ru/i719/1310/cf/cf0f26a6337b.jpg

----------


## Elena AzArt

Год назад. В самый разгар новогодних праздников. Вот поэтому и лицо такое задумчивое)))

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Посмотрела все фотографии))) Было очень интересно , все такие позитивные))))
Попытаюсь и я что-нибудь добавить)

я и дочь)
[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


Это мое первое и пока последнее выступление))) Планирую идти дальше в этой сфере)

----------


## VanDerMade

[IMG]http://*********org/4619650.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Леди Чайка

[IMG]http://*********su/3544303.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ИрихаК

не знаю как поставить фото,вот ссылочка на фото в котакте)))

----------


## ИрихаК

http://vk.com/photo145078662_284783611

----------


## o-madam

http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/539977310874/photos

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

....не получается добвить сюда СВОЕ фото....помогите , плиз.. :No2:

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Загружаете сюда - http://firepic.org/  свое фото, там высветится код фотографии внизу (3 строчка сверху вниз BB-код картинки) копируете.
Далее здесь нажимаете - ответить в теме, и там где пишется шрифт, формат, смайлы , находите заначек с квадратным диском (вставить изображение) копируете туда 

BB-код картинки и отправляете сообщение )))) Надеюсь что объяснила доступно и понятно  :Smile3:  :Derisive:

----------


## PAN

*ИрихаК*, 
*o-madam*, 
и все остальные, кто твердо уверен, что социальные сети в крови у каждого...)))

Ссылка на профиль в контактиках, однокамерниках и т.д. только для тех, кто является пользователем этого конкретного ресурса... Остальные же видят синенькую ссылку, на которую нет никакого желания нажимать, и даже если таковое желание появится (ну, чисто из любопытства))), то в большинстве случаев не произойдет НИЧЕГО...)))

Из этого вывод... если действительно есть желание продемонстрировать себя МЕСТНОЙ общественности - публикуйте фото на открытых ресурсах, например на http://*********ru/ и размещайте ЗДЕСЬ... :Meeting:  а ссылками на одношкольников кидайтесь только в тех, кто обитает ТАМ... :Grin:

----------


## mc ka4an

[IMG]http://*********su/3862908m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

> Загружаете сюда - http://firepic.org/ свое фото, там высветится код фотографии внизу (3 строчка сверху вниз BB-код картинки) копируете.
> Далее здесь нажимаете - ответить в теме, и там где пишется шрифт, формат, смайлы , находите заначек с квадратным диском (вставить изображение) копируете туда 
> 
> BB-код картинки и отправляете сообщение )))) Надеюсь что объяснила доступно и понятно


   кажись понятно))))[IMG][/IMG]   вот я)))   рукодельница та еще))

----------


## IZABELLA91

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## malek

* ЗВОНИТЕ БУДУ ВАША - АФОНИНА НАТАША!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/4861762.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## malek

Ура-а-а получилась!!!

----------


## Нымыч



----------


## Нымыч



----------


## mochalova19

Это мы-две сестрички,Младшей я горжусь не зря!Она-ведущий тренер по акробатике!Подготовила немало мастеров спорта и КМСников.А я-старшая сестра,музыкальный руководитель и аккомпаниатор на отделении акробатики уже более 30 лет.
[IMG]http://*********net/4238697m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светла ночка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4218985m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Galkavk

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4321706m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## КАТ-РИНА

[IMG][/IMG]

Вся в работе!

----------


## анжутка

А у меня не получается, придётся быть невидимкой или выглядеть вот так- :Fz:

----------


## гомоня

[IMG]http://*********net/4528329.htm[/IMG]

----------


## гомоня

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4546760m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## tatjana_73_14

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4611094m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nilena

Рада приветствовать всех! Иногда, друзья, перевоплощаюсь в тётю доктора.... И всех жду на прием) :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  

[IMG]http://*********net/4596610.jpg[/IMG]

Но, в обычные будни... Иду на работу!

[IMG]http://*********net/4591492.jpg[/IMG]

А по субботам иду работать и получать удовольствие :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********net/4601735.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nilena

Но иногда - отдыхаю :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
[IMG]http://*********net/4631430.jpg[/IMG]

Но много лет назад о праздниках я ничего не знала, и от мамы - "НИ НА ШАГ"
[IMG]http://*********net/4611974.jpg[/IMG]

И всем вам, уважаемые форумчане я шлю огромный привет. Надеюсь подружиться!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********net/4650905.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ***Lady-A***

[IMG]http://*********net/4749570m.jpg[/IMG]
пока такая...скоро снова стану рыжей

----------


## ***Lady-A***

*nilena*, прикольные фоточки!

----------


## ***Lady-A***

[IMG]http://*********net/4775173m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4762885m.jpg[/IMG]
позвони мне, позвони))хихи)

----------


## nilena

> fire lady; пока такая...скоро снова стану рыжей


Анечка, а вам и так очень неплохо!!!!!! Глаза -ОГОНЬЬЬЬЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> Анечка, а вам и так очень неплохо!!!!!! Глаза -ОГОНЬЬЬЬЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ой,пасибки)) приятно от красивых девушек комплименты получать!))) Ко мне прошу "на ты", так как-то проще и роднее)) гы))

----------


## nilena

> Ко мне прошу "на ты", так как-то проще и роднее)) гы))


Договорились!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crushcrushcrush



----------


## Куликова Ольга



----------


## Линдстедт

[IMG]http://*********net/5144734m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5128350m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лариса Белка

Лариса

----------


## Лариса Белка

Не могу вставить фотографию не в профиль, не так.

----------


## Оксана Баркане



----------


## Ленусикус

[IMG]http://*********net/5531313m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## IrinaF

[IMG]http://*********net/5782261m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/5784308m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/5780212m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/5830391m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/5792503m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Люблю восточные танцы. Занимаюсь самостоятельно для души. Но иногда выступаю. [IMG][IMG]http://*********net/6011651m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## СестрицаИванушки

[IMG]http://*********ru/5557720.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MaSH

https://vk.com/id28842482?z=photo288...842482_0%2Frev

----------


## Валентина Мумич



----------


## Галинка81

Всем привет!
Это я и мой ди джей


А это я отдельно, чтобы было понятно, кто ди джей на предыдущей фотке :Grin: 


И, как говорится, я бываю такая разная...

----------


## Яно4ка

Доброго времени суток! Вот это я![IMG]http://*********org/6276210.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## krutia

ссылка на изображение, размер: 226 кбайт, 1024 x 768 точек

[IMG]http://*********org/6273001m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## krutia

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/6347288.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] первый раз неудачный был, вот еще фото :Victory:

----------


## ВикторриЯ

[IMG]http://*********org/6302278.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Получилось с 1 раза!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## paramoshka

[IMG]http://*********org/6431322m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## paramoshka

[IMG]http://*********org/6463069m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/6302018m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## siropchik

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/6517085m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6316081m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Получилось!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Smel

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6517368m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Вот и я попробовал разместить фотку

----------


## Чиркуша



----------


## Geshka

[IMG]http://*********su/4718390.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Geshka

[IMG]http://*********su/4662070.jpg[/IMG]

Не пойму, как вы делаете такие маленькие фото, мне даже неудобно как-то, что такие огроменные выходят у меня фотографии

----------


## PAN

> Не пойму, как вы делаете такие маленькие фото,


*Geshka*, когда загружаете фото на савепик, там есть настройки - строка "Показать дополнительные параметры"...
Нажимаете - разворачивается полное меню, в т.ч. раздел "Уменьшить изображение", в меню которого есть пункт "Выбрать размер"
По умолчанию он установлен как 1024х768, поэтому ваши фотки идут такими большими... Поставьте размер 800х600 - и будет самое то... :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********su/4655944.jpg[/IMG]

В тех случаях, если важны детали и нужно дать самое большое изображение - выбирайте пункт "не уменьшать", но на форум приносите не третью ссылку (3. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (без миниатюры):), а вторую (2. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (с превью/миниатюрой):)... Тогда и будет видно картинку в целом, а кому надо развернуть в полный размер - кликнут на миниатюру и получат искомое...

[IMG]http://*********su/4660040m.jpg[/IMG]

Удачи...

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

https://e.mail.ru/cgi-bin/link?check...kina%40list.ru

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

*PAN*, добрый вечер!Подскажите пожалуйста,почему у всех выставлены фото,а у меня ссылка.Что я не так сделала?

----------


## волгалана

фото с прошедшей Масленицы,  я в серединке ))

----------


## Аночка

[IMG]http://*********su/5221859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nilena

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/6915883.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[img]http://*********ru/6907691.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/6899499.jpg[/img]

Вот так 19 апреля мне посчастливилось стать ведущей праздника - вампирского дня рождения творческой замечательной девушки. В программе - "Распитие свежайшей человеческой крови, жуткие конкурсы и все те, кто будут окружать именинницу ВЕЧНОСТЬ")))))) :003:

----------


## Andes

> Вот так 19 апреля мне посчастливилось стать ведущей праздника - вампирского дня рождения творческой замечательной девушки. В программе - "Распитие свежайшей человеческой крови, жуткие конкурсы и все те, кто будут окружать именинницу ВЕЧНОСТЬ"))))))


СВЯТ СВЯТ СВЯТ!  :Taunt:

----------


## Кита Ра

*nilena*, Классный образ! Мне он близок) 
Красивая вампирша получилась) :Ok:  :Ok: 

А это я) на Новый год! Еще была жива на моей голове ассиметрия))))) Сейчас уже  совсем короткие волосы... :Vishenka 28:

----------


## Паучара

Вроде я....

[img]http://*********net/6947728m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Мария Браценюк-Савчук

[img]http://*********net/6974243m.jpg[/img]

А вот и я)))

----------


## natashashev

Всем Привееет!!Давайте знакомиться!!Меня зовут Наташка))
Это я и мой Никитос,хулиган мелкий)))
Это я и любименький муж)
Ну и все вместе)

Приятно познакомиться со всеми)))

----------


## Lavrush

> *PAN*, добрый вечер!Подскажите пожалуйста,почему у всех выставлены фото,а у меня ссылка.Что я не так сделала?


По вашей ссылке требуется регистрация в "моем мире"

----------


## АРФА

[IMG]http://*********ru/8040367.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светалинка

[img]http://*********su/6238353m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Oksana Rykova

[img]http://*********su/6301862m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Oksana Rykova

[img]http://*********su/6296742m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Alexander Hoffmann



----------


## Нажия

А это я[img]http://*********ru/8298477m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ирискина

[IMG]http://*********ru/8313723.jpg[/IMG] Всем  Привет!

----------

Malfrida (29.10.2016)

----------


## Натуля100500

[img]http://*********ru/8509992m.jpg[/img]        ЭТО Я - Наталья Ведешкина- :Derisive:  рада знакомству !!!

----------


## Оксанка Вишенка

https://vk.com/photo132579559_394480927

----------


## Инна-Ника

[IMG]http://*********ru/8576394.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наумка

[img]http://*********ru/9308923m.jpg[/img]
А вот и я)
[img]http://*********ru/9333498m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9313018m.jpg[/img]

----------


## НоводарДом Культуры

[IMG]http://*********ru/9456649.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Olyashka

[IMG]http://*********ru/10166677.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Черёмушка

Я работаю![img]http://*********ru/10948029.jpg[/img]

----------


## Анастасия Сивицкая

[img]http://*********ru/10985148m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/10955452m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Gerlin

[IMG]http://*********ru/11714120.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malfrida

[img]http://*********ru/12027008m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ольга Г

[img]http://*********ru/12163543m.jpg[/img]
ураааа, получилоооось!

[img]http://*********ru/12143063m.jpg[/img]
праздник осени...танец с зонтиками

----------


## Barguzenok

Даже и не знаю. Тут все прям фотомодели!
[img]http://*********ru/12490314m.jpg[/img]

----------

nezabudka-8s (25.12.2016)

----------


## miheevalubov

))!

----------


## БелаяСнежка

Прокрутила несколько страниц назад и не вижу ни одного фото(((( Что я делаю не так?

----------


## Сиренко

https://vk.com/albums337690782

----------


## nataliafrolova

какие все прикольные

----------

